# May 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in May 2019.

Goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi
I had a 2d frozen embryo transfer yesterday afternoon, and have started my2WW. This is the 3rd time I have done it, the last two times were in 2016 so its been a while. They resulted in an early miscarriage and an ectopic so Im praying this time that it all goes well. My test day is 2nd May. Im 44 but the embryo was collected in 2015 when I was 41. I have one left in the freezer now!
I took a break from it all as my Dad was diagnosed terminally ill with pancreatic cancer a week after I had the ectopic pregnancy and it was all to much for me. I decided that I would rather wait and spend time looking after my Dad. After he was given 2 months to live he defied all odds and was with us for 15 months which was amazing. After his passing my partner and myself decided to start arranging to make use of the 2 embryos we had in the freezer since 2015. My favoured consultant had left the clinic I was previously using and was setting up a new one so we had the 2 embryos transferred to the new clinic last October. In the mean time I had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands and an epidural cortisone injection for spinal stenosis at C6 in my neck. That now brings me to where we are now. I feel more positive this time compared to previous attempts and am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Blossomberni : wishing you the best of luck with your embi, keeping fingers crossed for you .  I am so sorry about your dad and everything you had to go through.i can totally understand why you would take some time off the treatments . 

I had a 3dt yesterday and my test date is the same as yours , May 2nd !!  It is my third IVF. First one did not result in any fertilized eggs , the second resulted in a pregnancy but I lost the baby at 24 weeks. The baby had severe ventriculomegaly and other malformations and would have not survived . It was a really difficult time and I needed some time off after that . Fast forward to today, 4 eggs fertilized but only two were good enough for transfer , although one of them was behind in the number of cells . They put back both of them ! Really praying that this time everything works out !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint 
Wow that must have been really tough for you. I can't imagine what that must have been like to deal with. 
It's great news that we are testing on the same day - are you doing a home urine test or Beta HCG bloods or both to get your results? I've decided to do a urine test at home but have also booked an appointment for HCG that same morning at my clinic. I was quite patient the last two times I was in the 2WW but am already feeling that I'm going to be impatient this time round. I think the fact that we only have one more left in the freezer after this and my age of 44 is worrying me. It feels like the last chance saloon!
Anyway what will be will be - I know that I have been treated by the doctor and clinic that suit me and I trust the most and he has done everything possible to give me the best chance at success. The care I've had has been exceptional this time. Im so glad that the doctor I prefer has left his old clinic and set up a new one.
Are you in the UK?


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossom ,

I’m going to be doing a urine test as my clinic doesn’t do betas . I assume I could do one with my GP but I haven’t thought of that yet . Yes I’m in the UK at the fertility clinic in Oxford . What about you ?

Glad to hear they are providing a exceptional service and that you trust your doctor ! While everyone at my clinic is really nice at times i feel it is quite impersonal . 

It is my last attempt at IVF as I have severe endometriosis and my egg quality is not great . I feel like I don’t have it in me to try again ( although you never know ) . I m really hoping this is the time that works but like I will be exactly like you super impatient .   it’s not so bad for the first few days but I feel like around implantation time I will be symptom checking like crazy ! Hope you are having a nice long weekend


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint
I'm using Kings Fertility In London which works in partnership with the Fetal Medicine Foundation. It's owned by a charity (only one in UK) and all profits go back into research. It also looks after the NHS patients from Kings College Hospital and incorporated their old fertility unit into it when it formed about 18 months ago. I really like the ethos of it not being a money spinner like my last clinic. You really felt it there, shortly after I started using them they were taken over by a private equity company and you could see the pressure to deliver profit! There was only one consultant that I didn't feel this from who I actually believed was in the fertility field to actually be a Doctor not a money maker. I was so glad that when we decided the time was right to go back to IVF that he had moved to start Kings Fertility. It was well worth the extra approx £1000 to get the remaining 2 embryos transferred 4 miles over the river Thames 

Ive spent the last 2 days either gardening or doing small jobs on my allotment. Anything to keep me occupied really. I love being hands on. Today has been a bit tricky as I think the meds are making me feel a bit queasy. I also could do with stopping doing my injections exactly where my waistband is so that's its a bit more comfortable. Must remember that later this evening!

I wouldn't worry about the HCG - my clinic offer it but don't even suggest you get it done as they don't like to sell anything that isn't essential. At the end of the day it isn't necessary and a urine test is enough for an answer. It's probably just because I was used to it the last clinic that I asked and booked in to do it. You never know I may change my mind yet and cancel it. 

Blossom
I hope you are having a nice weekend.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossomberni , 

That sounds like a great clinic, especially that all the profits go back to research. I ve had a clinic in the past that was really Money driven and I could feel it also. 

What kind of injections are you getting ? I only have the progesterone pessaires , which make me feel extremely bloated !!

I have been super busy yesterday as I planned a surprise bbq for my partner’s birthday so time flew by . I just hope that being out and about all day was not something bad for the embryos .

Hope you are enjoying the nice sunny weather too !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint
Im pretty sure that keeping things as normal as possible and staying active is much better for you and the embryos than taking it too easy. I don't think it does the body any good to slow down. 

I'm on progesterone injections as well as pessaries. Only had the pessaries the previous two times. I think its been added in to give extra support due to my age and the previous miscarriage and ectopic events. Feeling quite bloated and very crampy wind pains - what joy  My other issues are my breasts are sore and I feel a bit queasy due to the progesterone. Are you finding that an issue?

I imagine you had a great time at the BBQ and it was a great distraction for you. I hope your partner appeciated it. The weather is almost a bit too hot for me , but I am continuing to focus on the gardening as it relaxes and provides a great distraction from the 2WW.

Berni


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi blossomberni , 

It’s great that they are giving you both the pessaries and injections ( although the pessaries are such a mess aren’t they !  )  I do not feel queasy so far but I did hear it could be a side effect . I do feel very tired however with cramps as well . 

You are right I think it is good to stay active instead of stopping everything !

I agree it is so hot outside . Sat outside 15 minutes this afternoon and could not stand the heat . I’m usually quite ok in the summer or when on holidays at the beach . 

Hope you are enjoying your gardening and having a nice long weekend  I’m taking it easy today I had such a busy day yesterday , I already feel like sleeping and it’s only 6:30 😂


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint

Glad you are not having to rush about today and had some me time. Oh yes those pessaries are messy things. Im having more luck with them this time as they have an applicator. I didn't have an applicator last time so probably wasn't getting them into the desired position. Im sure they were messier for me last time round.

Im having an evening of sitting on the sofa with my 2 dogs and watching any old rubbish on TV. My husband has gone up to Chesterfield to see his 97 yr old Grandad armed with a roast chicken he cooked earlier, some aunt bessies roasties + yorkshire's and veg so that they can have a a nice Easter dinner together. The poor old thing isn't doing too well but always hangs in there and defies the odds. He the sweetest thing but I just didn't want to be sitting in the car for two and a half hours each way with the pessary situation 

I got my husband to pack an overnight bag so that if he was tired he could stay and make the most of the time with him. The pair of them do make me laugh as they are very similar. I find it fascinating as Im adopted so don't have that thing where I can look at people in my family and see physical similarities to myself.

Anyway me and the dogs are quite happy here on the sofa.

Enjoy the rest of your evening


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossom,

Totally understand not wanting to go on a two and a half hours drive with the pessaries situation!  I hope you had a nice relaxing evening with your dogs . I had a dog unfortunately she passed away last year and I miss her so much . We get so attached to them don’t we . 

So mice of your husband to go visit his grandpa and bring him dinner !  I’m sure he appreciates it so much.  Did he end up staying there overnight ?

I’m off work today and we re going to an Easter celebration with my partner’s family around 3, which should be nice . However I am so tired since yesterday , I think it might be the progesterone . 

Random question , regarding intercourse my clinic said it is fine but I keep reading that it is not nexesaarily recommended during the 2 ww . Plus to be honest I’m really not in the mood   however my partner is getting quite impatient and he keeps asking . I do feel like he’s being a bit selfish and not thinking of how I’m feeling at the moment . What did your clinic tell you in this regards ?


----------



## Lottsy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Berni and Mint,

I’m on my second round of IVF where the first didn’t result in any fertilised embryos. This time, two were collected and both fertilised and have been popped back in on Saturday. My test date is Friday 3rd May. 
It was such a huge relief to get both fertilised this time and that overnight wait was hard - no idea how I will cope during the next week and a bit!
I would have liked to be resting but have had a lot going on and today is my first day ‘off’ from the world. And back to work tomorrow for a rest!
I was interested to read about King’s as they were an option for me - I was lucky to have two rounds available on the NHS. I went with Guys in the end as it was easier for my other half to get there for appointments etc.

So any top tips for this stage? I’m trying to eat well and limit my chocolate intake...

L x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint Do you Know I was thinking that I didn't ask the clinic that question only this morning! My husbands away a lot and probably values his life too highly to ask at the moment  I will email my clinic in the morning to ask and let you know so that we get another answer for you (and me of course). Im so bloated and my breasts are sore from the progesterone, I don't think I could cope with it at the moment. The last clinic I used a few years ago sent me away with a massive list. I don't have it anymore but I only remember a few thing from that: 

no intercourse for a week
no baths - that really annoyed me as I do love a bath
no swimming
no lifting anything heavy
this list went on and on and on.......

I will surely let you know when I get a reply from them. This will make you laugh though, as it did my doctor. I asked if I could still do some boxing and he looked astonished at the thought of me boxing. He then said I'm banning you from all contact sport. Anyway I was so desperate for a pee after holding my bladder for so long that I just left it at that and didn't say to him it would just be sparring with a personal trainer and not a full on fight. I should have phrased it better. Im sure he thinks Im nuts 

Hi lottsy Welcome to the board - I'm the worst person to ask about tips regarding eating healthily etc! I probably eat all the wrong things. The one thing I would highly recommend though is keeping your mind busy with other things and just relax. We've spent nearly 20K on it so far as by the time I felt well enough mentally to try for children I was 39 (I've had depression since I was 18 and it was particularly bad in my 30's).  I had an NHS appointment when I was 40 and then the CCG changed the rules that month and stopped offering IVF over 40's full stop. They are notoriously bad for IVF funding and last year cut all funding for it. Make the most of that NHS funding - I've heard Guys is great. The most important thing I have learnt is that if you feel comfortable and trust your doctor then you are at the right clinic. I believe that the NHS treatment protocols used are fairly standardised across the clinics so the choice of clinic you made makes a lot of sense as the logistics of getting to appointment is a big factor when you are going through this. 

Wow - so we will all know our outcomes within 24hrs of each other.

Happy waiting ladies - keep busy and watch some good TV if you find your mind wandering!!


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the 2ww Lottsy, great to hear you had two nice embies put back. I wish you the best of luck  did you have a 3dt ? The wait is really hard. I’m already impatient and it’s been 3 days  

Hi blossom , thank you for asking that would be great to get a second opinion ! I’m totally not in the mood though so I hope the answer is that we shouldn’t   ! My partner is so demanding in this regards and honestly it does get annoying . I have a hard time dealing with it .

My clinic had similar recommendations : no baths no swimming , no lifting or doing intense sports . I can imagine their reaction when you asked if you could go boxing    that must have been quite a funny situation. 

I’m feeling so bloated today and uncomfortable and I already started googling symptoms while I know very well it’s way too early . Oh and I just caught a cold I have a really sore throat . I’m just taking paracetamol and ginger and lemon with hot water . I’m just scared that the sneezing may affect implantation.

Hope you had a nice Easter Monday . I will definitely be watching tv this evening , I need to watch the latest game of thrones


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in this thread. I had joined the April 2ww too but my OTD is the Friday 3rd May. 

I had my second IUI done on the 17th April, my first one failed back in Feb/March this year. We are having treatment on the NHS and feel incredibly lucky we get to do so, I have no idea what will happen if we use all our tries and haven't got the result we want but I've got my fingers crossed that this time it will work. 

I am having progestrone pessaries and what a joy they are! I feel like the are affecting me more than they did last time, last time I don't think I had any side effects from them but this time I feel tired, I don't think it helped me and my OH travelled two and a half hours on Friday to see my family and then travelled home again on Saturday. My nipples have been sore since Thursday or Friday and today I have been feeling a little sick and I have a headache. I have been feeling rather emotional over the last two days aswell. I keep going up to my OH and asking for cuddles and the only thing I can explain is "I feel sad", I don't even feel sad really just a little emotional. I know it is all because of my progestrone but I can't help but feel a little more hope this time as last time I didn't have any side effects. It feels like this time the medication is working a little harder because I could be pregnant. Does that make sense or am I just being silly? I wish I could fast forward until the 3rd May so I could just know!

Lottsy - the only thing I can really recommend is to keep yourself busy but don't overdo it. I have been reading a lot over the weekend and have found it is a great way to keep my mind off any pregnancy related or fertility related. I also find talking to people on here so helpful. It is nice to know there are people who have going through the same thing and that they are going to say stupid things to make you feel better. 

Mint - It is so nice to see you on the tww! I'm glad I'm not the only one googling things already! I hope the cold quickly disappears for you quickly, I know what you mean about sneezing. I have hayfever which has been affecting me and every time I sneeze I hold my belly thinking I hope it doesn't hurt the baby!   Silly me! If you aren't in the mood for intercourse with your partner just tell him you aren't allowed, he doesn't have to know any different. 

I wish you all luck and hope the tww doesn't drive you insane.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

S_lauren: so nice to see you on this thread , fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle and you get a bfp on May 3 

Those pessaries also make me feel SO bloated and sore bbs is another side effect, however not too much so far.

I am also emotional , especially today . I am not feeling any symptoms of implantation so even if my rational self knows its too early my emotions take over and I feel discouraged . Btw I do the exact same when I sneeze .


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

Mint & S_Lauren - you must relax and try to stay away from Dr Google. I think it would make me anxious so Im not going near it. It's a very hard wait I agree. We can and will get through this 2WW - it would be easier without the progesterone causing symptoms and even better if there were no messy pessaries 

I haven't sneezed yet but can understand what you are saying. It must be a natural reaction.

I went to bed an hour ago but have got up again with earache thats appeared out of the blue. It's really annoying me. 
  
Mint - My OH did end up staying with his Grandad and came home this evening. It was great to get a FaceTime call from them both earlier today although Grandad had the phone first so all I could see was down his earhole  These little things do make me smile. 

For anyone thats back at work tomorrow have a great day.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossom ,

Sorry to hear you are having an earache , they are so painful  i will do my best to stay away from google this week , and this might prove easier as I will be very busy at work ! Your FaceTime story made me smile , my dad also calls me on video and puts it on his ear  

I have also  slept badly because I have an extremely sore throat , definitely getting a cold , I’m feeling quite poorly this morning .  

I’m now 4dp3dt , keeping fingers crossed for positive results 9 days from now. No symptoms at all so far except from the progesterone.

Hope everyone has a great day back at work today !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint

I hope that you start to feel better soon. The progesterone is definitely making me tired too. For that throat you can probably use the throat lozenges that have the mild local anaesthetic in them. I rarely get a sore throat but always find them great. Just check with the pharmacist. I worked for Boots for 23 years and always find most things can be sorted easily if checked with the pharmacist.

I managed to get to sleep and have woken up with a less painful ear so that was good. 5dp2dt - same as you no symptoms other than the side effects of the progesterone.

Hope everyone is doing well and holding in there x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi

Just had call back from nurse at my clinic. It's amazing how they all differ. Advice for sex was it was -  fine as long as it was protected.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossomberni,

Thanks for checking with your clinic, it is odd that it’s fine as long as it’s protected . I mean there’s not really a chance to get pregnant again ?

You are right I should go to the pharmacy and ask . I’ve taken paracetamol today and felt better through the day. However I now feel like I’m getting fever . I hope I will not be too sick 

Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mint

I believe there is a chance of getting pregnant and also a greater chance of infection. I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey ladies hope you are all well, today I feel totally exhausted after going back to work after my lovely long weekend. I work in a nursery with babies and although we only had 4 children and 5 children this afternoon it has been boiling all day and it hasn't been nice working in such a hot room. I also had a long meeting after work and it was the last thing I wanted. I'm looking forward to having a day off tomorrow, although I know I won't relax much as I've got cleaning to do around the house. 

I'm glad you have been feeling better throughout the day Mint, hopefully you get much better quickly. Make sure you get plenty of rest.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Blossom : thank you for clarifying , this does make sense .

S_Lauren: i felt exactly the same after work yesterday . Had a really long day but fortunately it was not so warm in my office . Lucky you to have a day off today , I hope you enjoy it even if you have a bit of cleaning to do.

AFM: strangely enough I woke up this morning with a sore throat again , which now  almost disappeared . And I have no other cold symptoms, which I’m really happy about !  I was certain a full blown cold or flu was around the corner .

How’s everyone feeling ? Any symptoms so far? I have zero symptoms. Slightly sore bbs from the progesterone and bloating due to the EC. I won’t lie I do not feel super optimistic but it is still early ! Will any of you test before your test date ?


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is doing well. Glad you are feeling better Mint.

Tiredness has hit me today along with very sore bbs from the meds. No symptoms whatsoever. I did throw up last night at 11pm but my husband had just made a bacon sandwich and the smell of bacon cooking always turns my stomach. Another one of my strange quirks.

Im going to hold off testing until the 2nd as I think I will get more stressed if I do it before and only waste money on loads of tests just to check again and again, which will really annoy me. Im a very impatient person but for some reason I have managed to hold out in both of my previous 2WW. I may well change my mind but am currently determined to see it though. Lets see what happens 

How do the rest of you ladies think you will do your testing - majority of people do seem to test early.

We've had rain here today which was a welcome break for the garden and the allotment from all the recent dry weather


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Blossom,

I get extremely tired in the evenings to the point where I can’t keep my eyes open .  During the day I’m ok though. Is the progesterone supposed to make us more tired ? Also am I the only one that is so bloated ? I literally feel like a balloon . 

Do you usually throw up at the smEll of bacon or just find it unpleasant ? 

I personally will try to hold off testing for as long as I can but might be tempted in a few days . I have a work trip to South America on Sunday so this will keep me busy and prevent me from obsessing . Flying is fine as per doctors and thankfully I will be in premium class so i can attempt to relax. However my test date will be when I am over there , which will be strange .


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Blossom and mint,

I find between 4pm - 5pm I get so tired. I thought yesterday I was tired because I had spent the day in work and it had been hot. But today I've done next to nothing, I slept in until 9.30am, lazed around until 11am and I was so tired by 4pm! I have read a side effect of the progesterone is tiredness but I never thought I would be this tired. 

I feel rather bloated too Mint, it's got to the point where I feel I have hardly eaten today because when I do I feel huge! 

That sounds good that you will be kept busy with working and you can relax on the flight. 

I am going to try and hold off testing for as long as I possibly can. Last time I did so many tests and it was just a waste of money and everytime I saw negative it was a little heart breaking each time. I'm going to avoid buying tests until the day before so I don't even have the temptation in the house.

Today I've felt a little bit of cramping, although it has gone now. Of course I did what I do best and headed to google. It could be implantation which I've got my fingers crossed for. It seems a little early to be AF so I am hoping it could be a good sign and I don't see any more cramping for a while!

I am finding the worst thing about this process is how much it messes with my head. Does anyone else feel like that? I feel like with anything that can even resemble a symptom I am questioning what it is I am feeling.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning Ladies

Mint - i am a funny one and have vomited over the smell of bacon on and off over the years. It's been a while though. A strong coffee smell can also have the same effect on me. I am bloated but Im not sure what's causing it. It could be a number of things for me. Ive had IBS for years but the antidepressants I was on used to control it, it was a welcome side effect. I came off them about 10 weeks ago to get ready for the transfer and have been suffering on and off with bloating since then. 
The South America trip with work sounds like an ideal distraction from the 2ww next week. Will you be purchasing the pregnancy test here and taking it with you?

s-Lauren - the 2ww definitely messes with your head. Im doing my best to keep busy but yesterday was on a go slow as I was so tired. I don't work which doesn't help but am the sort of person that can't keep still so I do a fair amount of volunteering. The only problem is most of it is quite manual heavy going stuff so unfortunately Im having to avoid that. Ive just told them Im having a bit of scar pain from the carpal tunnel surgeries Ive had on both hands in Jan and Feb and managing to get away with other things to do instead. 

Have a great day everyone

Lottsy - how are you doing?


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello ladies ,

S_Lauren: i do think the progesterone makes us more tired but I do hope it’s a good sign for you ! It is nice you got to sleep in yesterday and relax at home . I’m glad I’m not the only one that feels so bloated , I still feel like my stomach is like a balloon at the moment . You are not alone feeling like this 2ww messes with your head . I’m trying so hard to find any symptoms that could be positive but unfortunately nothing for me.

BlossomBerni : it seems like some people are more sensitive to smells . I’m really sensitive to the smell of peanuts but that is because I’m allergic to them.  I was also on antidepressants in the past and I do feel like since I stopped them last year I am a lot more anxious .

I will be totally honest i am having a really bad day . First I now have symptoms of a cold again , and started having this dry cough . Secondly I woke up drenched in sweat this morning after having the weirdest dreams and feeling extremely anxious and faint . I almost did not go to work . However I pulled myself together and went anyways because I have so much to do ahead of this trip . I am convinced this cycle didn’t work for me, o have absolutely no symptoms at all and as much as I am trying to feel something , I don’t . I was rereading my post from the cycle where I got a bfp and I had nausea and heartburn and my bbs were really sore . This time nothing . I’m really feeling down about it as this was my last try . Sorry to be such a downer


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mint - could it be that you have developed hayfever? The symptoms are very similar to a cold. It's not unheard of.
The anxiety dream must of been horrible and its not a nice way to start the day. You're obviously made of strong stuff and did amazing to get yourself together and go into work. I've heard many people say they've never had symptoms and still end of with a positive result. The whole waiting game is a misleading and torturous situation to be in. I hope that you feel brighter tomorrow. If there is a situation to give anyone a down day its the one that you are in right now. Im glad that you have shared how you are feeling - its really important to get it off your chest. Fingers crossed that you don't come down with a cold. Please reach out again if you need support.

Is it worth contacting the clinic for some advice about feeling faint and anxious? - it could be the meds

AFM - I don't believe I have any symptoms and I just hope that this next week goes as quickly as possible. I just want an answer, whatever it is. Even though we have one more embryo left  in the freezer Im not sure I would go through this again as my age is against me. I have always wanted to adopt as Im adopted myself. My husband has reservations but I think he is coming round to the idea.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

P.S.


we are here to support each other so don't hesitate to share


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Blossomberni : thank you so much for your reply , it really made me feel better . I feel bad venting these negative thoughts because I don’t want to bring everyone’s mood down , so I really appreciate your kind words. I do hope as well I will have a better day tomorrow , I’m not sure it is hay fever as I don’t have a blocked or runny nose . It’s  really just a dry cough and I feel a bit feverish . I did see some people who had. Cold this weekend so it is likely that I caught it .

It is nice to have one embryo left in the freezer , I would probably feel slightly less stressed if this was my situation but I do understand that age is another factor . I’ve been trying to get pregnant for 8 years now , and it has happened once and unfortunately did not come to term. I am also considering adoption as my next step . I would prefer having a biological child but to be honest I would love a child I would adopt just as much . 

I hope you had a nice day. Do you have any nice plans for this weekend ?


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mint - I'm sorry to hear you are having such a bad day today. I hope you aren't feeling anxious or faint anymore, I think you should be extremely proud of the fact you managed to pull yourself together and heading off to work I know a lot of people who would have just taken the day off. Try not to be disheartened by the fact you haven't had many symptoms yet. I try to look at by the fact it is still very early on and there is still time for the outcome to be positive. I know it is difficult but try to remain positive. 
I don't think you should ever feel bad about venting negative thoughts, never worry about bringing everyone's mood down I doubt that is going to happen. One thing I've learned through my journey through infertility is just how lonely it can feel. People I've told just don't understand what it is like. The best thing I did was find this website to be able to talk to people who know what it is like and who are going through similar experiences. If you are having a bad day you should feel free to rant and rave about the things going on in your day and in your thoughts. 
I hope you feel better tomorrow and you are feeling better by the time you have to go away for work.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Hoping I can join in the chat. I'm officially PUPO today with two blasts on board. This is our first FET after our first fresh cycle ended with a chemical pregnancy. 

As Blossomberni knows (on the other thread!) I spent the entire transfer trying not to wee all over the consultant after I drank a bit tooooo much before hand! Also managed to sneeze just as the doctor took the picture of my uterus so instead of a nice clear picture the blasts now look like a bit smudge!  

I really struggled with the TWW with our fresh cycle. I was totally calm all the way though until the TWW hit and then I turned into a bit of a crazed monster (poor hubby). I tested at 4dp5dt and it was obviously a negative as far too early, then spent what felt like every waking hour on Dr Google symptom spotting. Ugh, not pleasant. I feel quite relaxed now but who knows what tricks my brain will play on me as the wait goes on. Very thankful for this forum! 

Mint, Blossom and Lauren - hope you're all doing ok.  

xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome to the 2ww Physiowife - I don't normally post at this time of the morning 

It's 2.30am - one of my dogs has just woke me up howling in her sleep at 2am. She does this every now and again and I have to gently wake her up to stop her doing it. Typically Im now wide awake and she is snoring next to me trying to push me off my pillow. My other Cocker Spaniel is looking at me as if to say "why does she do this"?  

Hopefully I can get back to sleep again.


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi ladies. Can i join? Bit quiet on here but i am sure more will start to join soon 

Currently 2 days into the 2WW..seems like it's been 2 weeks! 
Had a 5 day transfer on Wed of a 5AA hatching blast. This is my 2nd cycle after a BFN in nov. I was a poor responder so only collected 2eggs of which fertilsed but was a bfn. 
Was then meant to start in jan but turns out i have an underactive thryoid so clinic advised i get this under control before starting again. Has taken a few months of meds and acupuncture but is now fine. This cycle has been much better. Had 8 eggs collected,5 fertilsed resulting in 1 x5AA to transfer and. a 5AB and 5BB in the freezer! Such a relief. 

Blossomberni..sorry to hear about your Father but taking care of him is definitely what i would have done. Your clinic sounds really amazing! Wishing you lots of luck!

Hi Mint. So sorry to hear of your loss. That must have been so so awful.  i was actually on a board with another lady last year and she's recently lost her little boy to the same illness. So awful.
Symptom spotting is the worst isnt it. Especially as the pessaries make your body think its pregnant..so cruel! Wishing you lots of luck xx 

It's actually not too far off for you guys now! I am going to try my best to wait until OTD ...which is 5th May but i know that's going to be hard. It is the bank holiday weekend which is good so i may do it a day or 2 earlier. 

Xxx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thephysioswife - Welcome to the ever-so lovely tww and congrats on being PUPO. I find the tww horrible, it feels like the time drags and a week feels like a month. I hope this time you wait a little longer before testing and you feel much more relaxed.

Blossom - I hope it didn't take too long to get back to sleep after. Pets are a nightmare sometimes, it annoys me when I wake up and I've got the cat in my face.

Amwarsy - Welcome to the tww. I hope your tww goes quickly. Best of luck to you. Sounds like you've had some good eggs this time. 

AFM - It is my turn to have a bad day today. I had a bit of little cramps on Wednesday during the day and when I woke up this morning I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a bit of brown blood (sorry if tmi). I haven't bleed anymore today but I still feel so deflated and gutted. On my last IUI cycle I started bleeding on and off the week before my test date, and then for my last period I started bleeding on and off a week before my period actually started. Because of these past experiences I pretty much feel like I am out of the running. I then got to work and thought I had forgot to bring my pessary, I always feel awkward having to do it at work but it has to be done I suppose. I still have a week until my test date so I suppose I need to calm down and start trying to be more positive. I do have a few more light cramps so I have no idea what to be thinking. I'm just going to have to see if I bleed again in the next few days.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

S_Lauren: thank you for your message , and for being so nice . I think we all have good and bad days in this 2ww but I agree it is nice to have some people to talk to who understand . I just had an 11 hours work day , getting ready for this business trip . I’m literally exhausted . I’m really looking forward to sleep in tomorrow morning ! How have you been feeling ? ( just read your update as I was about to post : I’m sorry you had such a bad day . At 7dpo it could be implantation bleeding ? I’ve heard it happens around that time ! I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you ) 

Blossomberni ; hope you managed to get back to sleep ! My dog use to do the same thing sometimes . They can be very loud in their sleep  

Thephysioswife : welcome to this board and wishing you the best of luck on this cycle . Tww can drive anyone insane. I know I spend way too much time googling my “lack” of symptoms and positive outcomes . I try not to but I end up doing it !

Anwar tu: welcome to the group !! I hope this cycle brings you your BFP! Regarding what happened with my last pregnancy it was really difficult and heartbreaking but after taking time to process it and speaking to a therapist i come to accept it . Those pessaries are indeed the worst thing , so messy ! They don’t give me too many symptoms I do have slightly sore bbs but nothing significant . My main thing is I’m so bloated , my ovaries are still enlarged from the egg collection.


AFM : after this crazy day at work I didn’t have much time to think about not having symptoms and I still don’t have any . I think i might have felt a tiny pinching around the uterus but it may have been in my head !  How à everyone doing ? Random question: how long do you think the trigger stays in your system ? I’m really tempted to test early and at least test the trigger out !


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi S_Lauren, are you feeling better today ?  Did you get any more spotting ? I read a lot of threads and spotting at 7-8 dpi is usually a good sign . I do understand why you must feel down due to your past cycles , however every cycle is different so really praying that you get your bfp .

AFM : pretty sure I’m out of the running . I tested this morning and got a bfn on a frer . I know I shouldn’t have but I could not resist . I’m 8dp3dt and most people who are pregnant get bfp on those sensitive tests at this time . I will continue the progesterone for 2-3 more days and test again and then if it is negative I will just stop the meds. Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

s_lauren - its hard when you are having a bad day as you naturally just doubt everything and it drags on and on. Hope that you are felling brighter and more comfortable than you were when you posted last.

Mint - I hope that you are looking forward to your work trip and are all packed. I don't know when the trigger would have left your system but from what I understand there isn't enough HCG in the system until approx 11dpt to begin to detect accurately enough for a test. I believe that would be Monday for us given that we were told to test on Thursday. Do you know what you going to do? 

AmWarsy & Physiowife - how are you guys holding up in the 2ww?

AFM - My earache has come back with a vengeance late last night so I have got an appointment booked with the out of hours doctor at noon to get them to check it. Its so painful, it feels like its being stabbed.Its now been joined by a sore throat on the same side! Paracetamol doesn't seem to be helping. I've also had quite a bit of cramping in the last 24 hours. It feels like AF pains but is also becoming reminiscent of when I had the ectopic pain. Fingers crossed its not that. Feel a bit rubbish today as I only got about 3 hours sleep with my ear hurting. Hopefully it will ease off later and I can have a little nap. Im not holding out much hope for this transfer working to be honest.

Have a great weekend guys - shame its so bloody windy out there.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mint - Ive just seen your latest post. Im not surprised you've tested to be honest. It must be tricky with you going away and just wanting an answer. I would definitely test again on Monday and take enough progesterone with you just in case. It might just be too early to show.


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Blossom : sorry to hear your earache is not getting better. Hopefully the doctor will be able to recommend something other than paracetamol and you will be able to have a nap this afternoon . Cramps can be a positive sign , when I had my bfp i felt cramps like af was coming for 4-5 days straight . Fingers crossed for you .

I’m not sure I will test again as I started bleeding an hour ago . Seems like the start of AF as it was bright red .  . My partner is working today and I’m quite upset with all of this , I feel like all the hormones and feeling rubbish for over 6 weeks straight and then a negative outcome is so heartbreaking.  I feel like I really need some holidays to take my mind off this but will have to wait until June for my next week off !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mint - what a horrid day for you. I don't know what to say. Have you let your partner know?


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@Mint, sending a big hug to you. Get support - is there someone you can share with in Real Life? hopefully partner will be someone to lean on and hold you. 

Hi everyone, can i join? My test is 4th May, I am days post transfer with donor embryo of 5AA. We did several IVF's but i never got any embryos to transfer so we gave up on my eggs. WE needed donor sperm anyway because my husband is azoospermic. Been TTC for 2.5 years now, conceived on first IUI but had MMC. Have watched 18 friends have their first child- i am 40 now and i have had some very dark times but feel upbeat to at least be in the game. 

S_Lauren24 hello again! i see we both have older partners too, mine is also 20 years older but very young at heart!

I am hanging around our house in Italy .Not quite sure what to do with myself. I went out into the sun for market day and bought some new plants for the terrace but i really dont feel like doing much - i should have an outing or go swimming or something but i just want to loll around!


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mumsey2be - welcome to the 2ww board. I hope you are finding things to do to keep yourself busy. Are you having your treatment in the UK? I seem to be an expert at lolling around today. Its the first day post transfer that Ive done nothing apart from visit the doctors for earache and a sore throat! 

How is everyone else doing in this waiting game?


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks Sharry, I am being treated in Prague at Gynem.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning ladies Im now 10dp2dt and not having a good day today. My earache has eased luckily. GP said yesterday that it was a viral upper respiratory tract problem which is why my throat was hurting on the same side when I swallowed. I carried on with the paracetamol yesterday but felt pretty rough all day. I also started getting AF pains yesterday evening in my lower back. Don't normally get cramps but have also had those on and off all night. I'm not holding out much hope that it has worked this time but I think I will just leave testing until 2nd May as the clinic advised. Im praying the cramping doesn't mean its ectopic like last time.

My great nieces (twins) who are 5 are coming today so they will be a good distraction as they always make me laugh. They'll definitely keep me awake too. I feel very tired again today from lack of sleep with the earache. Sorry to be me, me, me but I just needed a little moan. Im sure I'll brighten up later on.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Mumseytobe : thank you for your kind words. I wish you the best of luck with your cycle . Must be nice to be in Italy during the tww   do you live there permanently ? My fiancé came back home after work and after I told him he tried to be encouraging but I feel like he doesn’t really get it and it doesn’t affect him as much. He’s someone that is usually quite positive and always thinks everything will work out in the end .

Blossomberni : I’m sorry to hear you are not having a good day but glad to hear your earache has subsided . Earaches are so painful ! When I got my bfp I kept having af type cramps but af didn’t show up so it can be a positive sign ! I’m keeping my fingers crossed that it s a bfp for you and that it’s not ectopic . Seems like you will have a nice day with the family , hope you will enjoy it .

AFM: been feeling quite down , started crying yesterday as this was my last try. Just so much effort and I can’t get my mind around the fact that I will never be pregnant again . I tried calling my clinic yesterday afternoon but they were closed . Yesterday had red blood and this morning it’s more of a dark red brownish colour but I do feel like I’m out of the game . It’s not heavy like AF yet and more like spotting but it is usually how my af starts . I have a 12 hours flight this evening and if the full flow starts on the plane that will be awful !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mint - been thinking about you. I agree the men don’t get it so it is tricky. Will you have time to call the clinic tomorrow. I can imagine you want to speak to a professional. Please remember that us unprofessionals are here for you. Anytime you need anything just give us a shout. It’s important that you vent when you have this uncertainty. I’m still keeping everything crossed for you. I hope your flight goes as well as it can. Are you travelling with anyone else from work? 

Best wishes


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you Blossomberni for the positive thoughts. I appreciate it . I hope you feel better by the end of the day as well xx I m traveling with 4 coworkers including one very senior Executive , means I will have to make small talk   hopefully not through the entire 12 hours !


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi ladies..

Firstly SO sorry about my 1st message. I am using my phone and thought there was only 1 page of comments! Hence me thinking it was only Mint and Blossom on here. Doh! 

Mint i am so sorry to hear AF has arrived. It's so crushing isnt it. Going away will definitely do you the world of good. Its such a hard time. I literally did not think i could do it again after our 1st failed cycle..but it's amazing how strong we women are. Thinking of you xx

Hi blossom. Sorry to hear you're feeling down. It really is an emotional rollercoaster isnt it. Children of that age always manage to put a smile on my face. Im currently away with my neice and nephew and it really has helped time pass quickly. Hope you start feeling better soon xx 

Hi mumsey. Hope you're doing well. We're also using DS as DH has sertoli cell only syndrome. It's so so hard to watch others start and grow their families isnt it. I stupidly staRted counting how many babies friends and family have had since we started this journey. I stopped at 50! I really hope this is your time. Do you live in Italy? 

Hi physiowife. How are you feeling? Are you going to try hold out for OTD? Im starting to break already! Hope you're ok xx 

Hi S-lauren. How are you doing? This process DEFINITELY messes with your head. I find it so hard finding the balance between having hope and being realistic (or negative in order to protect myself) my Acupuncturist is very much of the opinion that we need to be imagining this baby..even talking to it as she believes babies choose you and they can hear everything. A bit weird..but i kind of get what she is saying. But then im just so scared that will mean the fall is harder if we get a bfn..arggghh! For now i am still feeling positive..i think! 

Hi lottsy. Hope you're doing well. The wait for the fertilsation news is horrible isnt it! I also had a bad 1st cycle (only 2 collected and 1 fertilise) so was even more anxious this time but thankfully it was a better result! 
Keeping busy is defintiely the best advice! Food wise..ive been eating lots of greens as advised by my Acupuncturist..ive also been eating brazil nuts (when i remember) and Pineapple and watercress is also meant to be good. Im away at the moment withr the inlaws..so lots of choc flying round. I have had some of course! Im sure little amounts wont harm. 

Hope i havent missed anybody!

AFM..i am 4dp5dt. Feeling ok. A few 'symptoms' but i am pretty sure they are from the pessaries. Sore boobs, pulling and twinges ...i dont remember them being so strong last time but that might just be in my head. Im now also starting to think about testing early...i dont have any tests at home which will stop me doing so so maybe this is the best strategy! 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mint - are you any good at faking having a nap


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days ladies, I hope you have all had a good weekend.

Mint - I'm sorry to hear you have started bleeding, I really hope it isn't AF. Hopefully the few days away with work will take your mind off everything. I hope the flight has gone well and you haven't had to spend the whole 12 hours making small talk. 

Blossom - I'm glad your ear is starting to feel better. Fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign for you and hopefully it is not ectopic. Did you have lots of fun with your nieces? 

Mumsey - Do you live in Italy permanently? I have felt like that this weekend like I just want to hang around and not really do much. It's nice to meet people whose partners are also 20 years older than them. My other half really doesn't act like it sometimes but I do have some funny looks and comments when I tell people our age gap. It is hard to watch family and friends have babies, in fact I had someone I went to college with announce she is expecting today and then another friend post a picture of her big baby bump. It's horrible because when it comes to family and close friends you have to be happy for them but then it is so difficult when they are getting the thing you have been wanting for a long time.

Amwarsy - I'm not doing too bad now, my head is still a little bit of a mess with doubts and questioning myself. I'm so scared to think too positively about it so it doesn't hurt too bad if we don't get a positive. I'm happy to hear that about imaging the baby and talking to it as I quite often feel silly picturing the baby growing and sometimes I will talk to it saying "come on baby you can do it". Those pessaries are a nightmare for giving symptoms and making us question what the symptoms are. Keep positive. Try not to get any home tests for a while because once you have them in the house it is more tempting to do them.

AFM - I am feeling much better than I did on Friday. I haven't had any more bleeding since Friday which I am massively hoping is a good sign. I have had a bit of nausea today aswell. I was at my in-laws for Sunday lunch, I had just finished my lunch and was stood in the kitchen having a drink when all of sudden I felt like I was going to throw up, I ran to the bathroom but after hoovering over the toilet for a short period of time the feeling passed. I did get a little bit sicky in the car on the way home but this is common for me, if I get too hot and sometimes the movement of the car makes me feel a little sick. 

I had a bit of a bad night last night, we moved into a new house a few months ago and finally got round to unpacking the rest of the boxes yesterday and some dust that must have been floating around made my chest quite tight and I was struggling to breath. I have asthma so have to be careful with dust and animal fur, I haven't had an asthma attack for years so yesterday was very scary. I just wanted to get out of the house so asked my partner if we could stay at his parents but it quickly turned to a hospital visit. The hospital were awful though and didn't actually treat me, I was a very lucky woman and it improved itself and i discharged myself about 4am after being there for 7 hours without being seen by a doctor.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

s_lauren - I'm glad you are feeling better now and your breathlessness improved on its own. That must have been quite a relief for you. I can't imagine what that must feel like,  it must be scary. Sounds like you may well have some symptoms there from what you have described. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Ladies, Good morning to you all!

@S_Lauren24 oh that sounds scary - I hope it has eased off. Does steam help at all? I dont have asthma but have had some horrid bugs this year and i found eucalyptus steam helped a lot - my work is in my voice ( I am a facilitator/speaker) so it was very unnerving - hope you feel better soon. Yes my hubby the same - our neighbours have known us 6 years and when they came over last year they asked - whose are the 60th birthday cards and I was like They are Mr Mumsey's and they literally dropped jaws. He is very young looking and very vibrant as a person. Actually we never really get awkward comments so perhaps that means I am aged looking!!! We got married last year. He's a wonderful person. So high five on that!

@AmWarsy nice to connect with you. Yes, Mr Mumsey is Setoli only also. It's hard sometimes not to feel a bit resentful toward him but i try to keep that under wraps as it is just a bit mean of me and not his fault - plus he told me on our second date so it is not like i didnt know. But then i think, if i had known the pain and the number of new parents (1 while we had losses and miscarriages, and bad eggs and blah blah  would i still have gone ahead with the relationship? But you know, I think i would!

@blossom hope the ear has eased off and today is a brighter day. Same for you @Mint. 

AFM Had a big snotty cry this morning. It's been soooo long - I've watched 18 friends have babies and had to put on my happy face for them - feeling more and more and more behind. I think it feels worse because we cannot conceive naturally ( azoospermia) so i feel like it is so out of our hands to even do the deed etc. And then there is the money - thousand and thousands over the time. I remember back to the innocent days when i got pregnant on our very first IUI and i thought 'Hell, that was easier than expected!' then i miscarried and its been so hard since then. Especially when we did the IVF and my eggs were poor and we never got an embie to transfer. And now i am 9/10 days post 5dt donor embryo and i am afraid to test. Literally afraid, because i dont want to see a negative. So i think i am just going to sit with not knowing until my period is late. It would be due around Weds so i am just going to put my fingers in my ears because i dont think i handle a negative. Sorry for the rant. We've just been through so much and sometimes i wonder if it is worth it really and I just want to know what the outcome will be - i used think i was a lucky person and that fortune favoured me.... 

Re Italy  - we bought this house on a random whim ( don't ask!) 1.5 years ago  - i think we needed a project after MMC. WE live her for about 5months of each year on and off, but it is still a moving feast as last year was mainly coming over to do work, buy tiles, handle dust etc and this year is the fun bits, buy furniture and too many plants that i will probably kill for the terrace. I went a bit mad this weekend as there was a big plant and flower market in the town  - which is silly cos i fly home for a month tomorrow os will need to ask friends to come and water them all! We live in a little Maedieval town called Pontremoli - which means 'trembling bridge' in Northern Tuscany, just inland from the famous Cinque Terre park. Yesterday i bypassed the tourist hell that is Cinque and went to a gorgeous beach in a place called Sestre Levante. Burned my nose! 

Hmm, really must get some work done! Love to you all. Sorry for blethering - i guess i am a bit lonely here and it is so helpful to have others in the same place/space. Infertility has been the most isolating experience - it's like being a polar bear on a little ice island....fingers crossed for all. xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

mumsey2be - a good cry does us all the world of good every now and again. This infertility business is bizarre and emotions can change within minutes. You sound like you are brilliant at keeping yourself occupied. I'm with you totally on the denial aspect, it must be a way that we protect ourselves mentally. You have described the IVF game very eloquently in your post.

AFM - 11dp2dt today. earache has totally disappeared thank goodness. Sore throat that coincided has almost gone. Feeling a bit down in the dumps today but Im going to go to my allotment this afternoon as that always keeps me relaxed and focused. Having lower pelvic pains on and off and general lower backache which normally means AF is on the way. If AF doesn't appear I will leave testing until Thurs 2nd May as advised by the clinic. I've just had to call them as I will run out of meds on Sunday and if I do get a BFP on Thursday I will need some more. Seems silly as I don't feel its worked but I need to sort out a top up just in case as I will have to remain on all of them until wk12.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies i hope its ok to join. I posted in April 2WW but makes sense to post here as official beta is in May! I am finally in the 2WW. My OTD is 7th May. Nurse said you can test the day before if i wanted to as i had the trigger ovitrelle and it takes 10 days to wash out of system.
Is anyone else having Beta around this time?
I hope this is a lucky thread and we all get out BFP!

Looking forward to hear all your journeys. Best wishes to all xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Lottsy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi all - so many more people on here now 

Sorry I've been quiet and not responding to personals but had a bit of a nightmarish last week and not had much down time. My test date is this Friday but I'm getting itchy feet and just want to test now. Even dreaming about it! Lol

Mint - I hope your journey was ok and AF hasn't shown up? I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Berni - glad your ear and throat has got better and how's the back now? I get bad lower back ache with AF and hot water bottles are the only cure for me. Not long til testing for you now. How are you feeling?

Physio - hello again! We were on a board together around Christmas time I think. I was quite worried about my bladder being too full at transfer and when the doc pushed down with the ultrasound I had to hold my bladder so hard and 'ouched' to let him know about it! Lol

Lauren - sorry to hear about your unexpected hospital trip but at least it improved by itself. Dust is such a nuisance and causes me problems with wheeziness too although I don't have asthma. Sounds like you may be experiencing some positive symptoms - only people in the TTC world would see nausea as a positive thing 

AmWarsy - how are you feeling? Still holding off on testing? So lucky to have a couple in the freezer.

Mumsey2be - you've always got us lot on here if you're lonely. Lots of us going through this so you're not alone. At least it must be a little warmer there and nice that you can enjoy your terrace - I must say I'm a little jealous right now x

Mumsy - welcome and good luck with the wait. Will you be testing earlier than the 7th?

AFM.... had a few twinges and minor cramps for the first week but nothing now. I was probably doing a bit too much at first so trying to take it a bit easier now which is helping. This is my first TWW so I don't really know what's normal and what isn't. Pesseries are a bit of a nightmare and I have found that I've had a few days of watery discharge (sorry if TMI) which seems to have stopped now. Is that normal? Mind you, I'm not sure there is a normal going through this process as everyone seems to have such varying symptoms. I'm getting so tempted to test but really want to hold out so it's a definitive answer, for this step anyway!
Wishing everyone the best of luck over the next few days xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Lottsy. Thanks for the welcome. Im sure you and I and Amwarsy&Physio cycled before in xmas glad to see you all in the 2WW!

Im thinking to test on a Frer on the 6th May. I wouldnt want to test any earlier due to the ovitrelle remaining in my system. Its very hard to wait till this long. DH has told me to wait it out.

To all the other ladies did anyone have any symptoms early on? Its been so long since i became pregnant ive forgotten what its like! i have no symptoms at all just twinges here and there now and feeling a little tired its only been 4dpt. Im trying to keep myself distracted by baking cakes and booked myself a haircut as a pickme up! Im meeting a friend this week for lunch also to keep my mind off things!

Hope everyone else is well sorry for lack of personals there are lots of you! Best wishes to all x x x

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

mumsey - it was quite scary, at one point I thought I was going to die. It was horrible. Steam does tend to help, I don't know why at the time I didn't think of trying that. Mr mumsey sounds like a lovely man, congratulations on getting married last year. That sounds nice getting to live in Italy 5 months of the year. Sometimes we need a little cry during this process. Everytime I see a friend of mine announce a pregnancy it is like a stab in the heart, I just can't help but think "when will it be my turn". I hope this is the one for you, I've got everything crossed you get a BFP.

Blossom - Thank you it was incredibly scary, I was so relieved when it went and I could breath freely again. I'm glad your earache and sore throat have gone. I hope you were able to feel relaxed at the allotment this afternoon. I've got my fingers crossed for AF doesn't show and you get a BFP on Thurs. 

Mumsy - Welcome to the thread, how are you finding the 2ww? My test date is 3rd May so a few days before you.

Lottsy - Sorry to hear you have had a bad week and not had any downtime. Testing early is always so tempting, on my first cycle I tested five times in a week   Hopefully now you've slowed down a bit with everything you will be able to relax and take more care of yourself. I find the pesseries a nightmare and I also get a bit of watery discharge every now and again, I hate it when it happens when I'm in work. 

AFM - Well ladies I was quite naughty this morning, I decided to test early. I wanted to test yesterday but my OH said no so this morning I sneakily tested and got a faint BFP. I couldn't believe it and I'm still being very wary of it. My test date isn't until Friday and I'm feeling a little scared to test again incase the test this morning was wrong. I've got lots of college work to keep me busy this week so hopefully I can keep my mind off it.


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning ladies. Hope you're all well and coping! 

OMG S-Lauren. Stay positive! This sounds really promising! How many days past transfer are you now? Praying this is it for you! I don't blame you in caving..i am close to too! :-s 

Hi Mumsy! I do remember you from last year's board. Nice to hear from  you again. 6th May isn't actually that far off is it. My OTD is teh 5th..i am trying my best to last until Sat as i also may do a Frer the day before...

Hi Lottsy - it's so hard isn't it. I also had twinges / stabbing pains first week but they have eased now,,,i can't decide whether id rather feel pains or nothing! Friday is SO close for you! You're right - pessaries are vile. Thank god for my panty liners! Ive also been having lots of 'excess' :-s I hope you can stay strong until OTD ...but totally get it if you can't! xx

Hi Blossom. Glad to hear earache has eased. Not long for you now! I have also started having lower pelvic / abdomen pains. I am so worried it is start of AF ... but i know it could also be pessaries..OR a sign it has worked. How very confusing! Only 2 more days for you! WIshing you lots of luck xx

Hi mumseytobe. How are you getting on? Any sign of AF? Ahh your place sounds idyllic and the perfect place to be during the 2ww. I get what you mean about feelings towards DH diagnosis. I feel so sorry for him and also feel guilty when i think 'i wonder how many kids id have had by now' but i hardly have those thoughts any more and i really could not imagine doing this and raising a family with anybody else but him. Everything happens for a reason eh - even crappy sertoli cell only syndrome! 
The feeling of not being able to just fall pregnant is horrible. I still even now hope every month a miracle has occurred and I am still crushed when AF arrives. It's horrible having to sit there and listen to friends 'decide' when they are going to have their 2nd even 3rd babies. Oh to have that choice! 
I really hope you're ok. The fear to test is very common. Being in the PUPO bubble is nice and safe...why burst it! I do hope this is your lucky break. I hope this is a very lucky thread for us all xxx 

AFM - back at work after almost a week off (although not working much lol!). Had a lovely weekend away and was Feeling ok although i have woken up with a dull AF type pain on the right side. I am on day 24 of my cycle today. Normal cycle is 25-27 days. I am petrified AF is arriving. I did have twinges / stabbing pains in the first few days but that has eased. Boobs are still a little tender but not as much. Still havent bought any tests..but it is pay day today and i am thinking of ordering some to do a test either Fri or Sat morn which will be 2 or 1 day early. I just dont think i can go another weekend of not knowing! 

Sorry if i have missed anybody. Love to all xxx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello everyone

@Slauren_24 OMG OMG so pleased for you! Keep us posted.... stay calm!!! Whoop whoop!!!

@Mumsy Hi Mummy I'm Mumsey! Lovely to meet you - lots of friendly help and support here for you. 

@BlossomBerni - not long to go now - do let us know if you do a sneaky testlet! 

@Amwarmsey - gotta hang in there. I know how hard it is. The stabbing could be anything - that's part of the agony of it all right Keeping everything crossed for you and thanks for your words - it is so helpful to have others in same boat. Yes, i too get very jealous and annoyed  - my sister in law just announced her third and I felt like it was deliberate - which is very babyish i know but these feelings, even the feeling of wanting to have a kid, they seem uncontrollable to me at the moment.  

@Lottsy - i feel your pain -  my knickers are so errr... crunchy these days, it's horrible!!! Also not long to go now though, so keep us posted


@Mint how are you? how was the epic flight? Did you do skillful small talk with the big boss? I think men find it almost impossible to relate. We are the only sex that can create life, after all. It's a pretty freaking big difference and so i think they just can't connect. I hope he gave you a good hug and hold and looked after you. 

Sorry if i missed anyone i can only see six messages down. 

AFM

I am so pleased i am my own boss right now as I am getting very little done and would feel rather bad if I was working for someone! 

Still not tested. Still waiting till Friday eve when hubs and i will be back together. No sign of AF. I was two days late last month so it would be due tomorrow if on time and on Friday if late again. To be honest, i don't feel very periody. I just feel knackered and emotional. No other symptoms really though, except a slight ache, kind of like i used to get from my IUD but a bit more to the right. 

Better bring my moon cup on the plane tonight though just in case. 

Big hugs to everyone - may we all end the journey in joy, whenever the right time is for our bodies and our destiny. xxx


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Mumsey

Haha i LOL'd at your crunchy knickers comment. I think we can ALL relate :-s 

There literally seems to be a new 'announcement' every hour at the minute doesn't it. I am always SO torn. I am obviously very happy for people - especially friends and family, but some people REALLY don't realise how lucky they are. It's really made me think about if / how i do my announcement when it does come to it (PMA - it will!) Ive always dreamed about posting that 1st scan or bump picture but knowing how much it stings when you can't have a baby so easy has made me  reconsider as i would hate to make somebody feel like that. 

Your symptoms sound similar to mine...i have a dull ache on the bottom right too. Not painful but definitely there. Also emotional - i cried at a 1 Direction song this morning. WTF!! I hope AF stays aware for you 

Are you heading back to the UK tonight? Safe flight xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Afternoon Ladies

Wow this board is getting nice and busy 

Hello Mumsy - welcome to the 2ww. You should find lots of support on here. Good luck from me

Lottsy - I don't know that there is a normal in this 2ww game. Everyone seems to have such different symptoms and we are not all on the same drugs. It's torture having these drugs giving out side effects that mimic symptoms.

S-lauren - Im so pleased for you, Im keeping everything crossed as this does sound very promising

Mumsey2be - I hope you have a great flight home. Im glad to see that you are organised with your moon cup just in case. Im hoping that the fact you are so organised means that you won't need it.

Mint - I do hope your work trip is going ok and you are well.

Amwarmsy - hang in there. keep yourself occupied as much as possible to avoid testing

I'm so glad I own lots of cotton knickers and have a steam function on the washing machine to put on at the end of a wash cycle. The knickers are luckily coming out like they haven't witnessed the trauma of the dreaded pessaries.

AFM - 12dp2dt Emotions hit me today when I was at the vet waiting to get one of dogs boosters done and this poor old man came out of the room, lead in his hand, crying. That was it, I just started sobbing for this poor guy who had just had to have his dog put to sleep. 15 mins later whilst one of my dogs was having her booster jab i felt an overwhelming urge to be sick. I said to the vet, "i'm going to be sick, hold the dogs" and ran out of the room across the surgery to the loos and vomited. I started crying again. What a mess! Anyway I then was so embarrassed but made my way back to the room where the male vet looked quite alarmed. He'd finished what he needed to do and asked if I was ok and could he do anything. I told him I wasn't ill just might be pregnant and there was no need for him to put on those long gloves. Anyway we both laughed and I felt tons better. 
This then led me to thinking I can't wait, Im going to have to find out. I felt sick all the way home. Stopped at the chemist and bought a testlet! It was 12.30 when I got back but I thought what the hell and did it anyway - to my shock I have got a BFP. Its a slightly lighter line than the main line but its there. Im not going to tell hubby as its still too early in my mind. I will test again on Thursday and have hcg blood done and take it from there as I still have AF pains.

Sorry that was long winded guys


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@Blosssom!!!! OMG OMG OMG Snoopy Happy Dance!!! I was just about to post and the web page told me there was a new post - We are on a roll here, God willing. So happy for you!!!I just started crying when I read it! God bless your steam clean function! May you be sick many more times etc etc 


One Dimension! @AmWarsy that is SERIOUS! 

However i cannot talk as i was mopping the hall and i passed my book shelf and found a children's book in italian that i must have bought to help me learn. I read a page out loud to practice my pronunciation and then i read the cover. It was Charlottes Web in Italian. This is the first film i ever saw with my mum, i must have been about 5. So i burst into tears thinking will i ever get to read this story to my daughter? 

On the bump/scan publication - i reckon WHEN i get there i will only publish at large on birth. Anything else feels too risky - but i will email scans and bumps to a small group of close friends who have been there for us through it all - you REALLY get to know who your true friends are through this process as well. In a way, that's a good thing. My best  friend who got pregnant first try at 40 with a turkey baster at home -    has had a little private group on ******** for about 20 of us, keeping us up to speed with her little one. This is perfect- private, personal and you can opt out if you need to. I totally believe that of course, the baby spam is unintentioned- these new mummies have just done something epic and they should celebrate - it's just so hard to be on the receiving end - in the same way that any social media gets me into the comparison game, this subject area is especially tricky!

I am shagged out. Have to catch a train to Pisa soon. Could just do with a little nap - we call them a 'pinichello' in Italian - isn't that a sweet word!

Best to everyone. Big hugs. x


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh blossom!! This is AMAZING news!!! SO happy for you and praying things keep progressing!!! I hope this board continues it's lucky streak!!   

Ha mumsey - i know...the weirdest things can set me off! At least your tearjerker was actually sentimental. 
And yep - i really do agree with what you're saying re: pre-birth updates. God help them all when the baby is here though lol.  I like your friends idea. Works well when everybody is so spread out all over the world! 

Try and grab a pinichello on the train (such a perfect word!) 

Lotsa love xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Ladies

Thank you for your words of support. I am staying in denial until Thursday. I am surviving on tic tacs to stop me feeling queasy. I do love the Italian language and must get a holiday booked there soon. I used to go every year but have not been for at least 10 years now. Our dog that passed away last month didn't cope with kennels so we rarely went away unless my niece could come and stay with all 4 of them. 

I've just arranged with my clinic to have another couple of weeks worth of drugs delivered from their supplier (Stork) for Friday. I realised that I only had enough until Sunday and may be needing more! They don't keep anything in stock at Kings Fertility and one of them I'm on (Lubion) is notoriously difficult to get from pharmacies. The other 2 drugs can easily be ordered in at most of them. 

Ive had a little pinichello myself this afternoon. It was bliss.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lottsy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey all,

Lovely to see some positive news on here 
Sadly for me, AF has arrived so looks like I’m out of the running and moving on to thinking about what to do next.
Wishing everyone else all the best of luck and I will be following from a distance while I get stuck into next steps!
Any tips greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi lottsy

Im sorry AF has started. You've had so much to deal with this year. If you need any support just shout. Can you get any counselling from the unit at Guys? My only advice is take some time for yourself. Give your body and mind a chance to recover. 

My other piece of advice is that if you do decide to go ahead and fund a cycle I would highly recommend looking at Kings and asking to have a consultation with Dr Sarris. The website is quite informative and his consultations are always very patient focused. The prices are all on the website and are fair when you compare them to other clinics. IVF is so expensive so just make sure that when you are looking for a clinic you don't get rushed into anything.

I wish you well in whatever you decide and as I said before don't hesitate to get in contact or reach out. 

Best Wishes


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Ahh Lottsy. So sorry to hear AF has arrived. Is it like normal? Have you done a test to double check?

I was crushed after our 1st failed cycle. Literally so down and i never feel down or depressed. I really didn't think i could do it all again. What i will say is feel all those feelings...cry it out..go out, get drunk...do something to make you smile (buy some new shoes). Before you know it, you will find the strength again and be ready to move on. 
Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Amwarsy - Thank you. It's been two weeks today since I had my IUI. It's so hard waiting to test, it's a big test of the mind I find. I'm glad you had a lovely weekend, sometimes I find having some time away from work I don't want to go back in. I hope AF stays away for you. You comment about crying to a 1 direction song made me laugh. On my first cycle when I started taking my injections I nearly cried because the car in front of me was driving too slow! It's funny sometimes how our hormones affect us.

Mumsey - Thank you, I will keep you posted. Staying calm is quite difficult, I'm trying to not let my mind run away from me but whilst also trying to remain positive. I hope AF is staying away for you still.

Blossom. Thank you . I'm so pleased for have got a BFP too. As long as the line is there it is a good sign, I hope it gets darker on Thursday. I don't blame you staying in denial until Thursday, it's so hard to remain positive sometimes, you just have to take things day by day sometimes.

Lottsy - I'm so sorry AF has arrived. The only tips I really have is take some time to yourself. Don't be afraid to cry about it. When my first cycle failed I cried quite a lot. I wish you lots of luck in the future for future cycles.

AFM - My OH wasn't quite happy with the test I did Monday as the line was faint and wanted me to do a test where it would say "pregnant" or "not pregnant" so we did one of those yesterday and it came up as "pregnant 1-2". I have started to have a few more symptoms although they aren't really bad at the moment. 
We ended back in the hospital on Monday night this time with my OH, he as a heart condition and hasn't had problems with it for over a year and on Monday he ended up feeling really ill. He is feeling much better now but is taking the week off work to get some time to relax a bit more. 

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

S_lauren and blossom : congrats on the bfp this is amazing news !!! So happy for you both .

Apologies I haven’t posted in the past few days I’ve been extremely busy with work and so tired !! Literally working from 7 am to 8-9 pm everyday with the jet lag. Unfortunately it’s a bfn for me and full AF showed up . I’m quite disappointed but will look at adoption next . 

Apologies for not doing personals today but I hope everyone is doing well and I wish you all a bfp this cycle !


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

s_lauren - what a dramatic couple of weeks for you. Im glad that your OH is ok. Hopefully things will calm down for you both now. You definitely need it 

Mint - so pleased you posted, I've been thinking about you. I can only imagine how busy and tired you must be with everything thats going on. I think its wonderful that you are going to look into adoption. Myself and 3 of my siblings are adopted out of the 7 of us in total. There were many foster kids in an out of our house too - it was chaos  No matter what way this goes for us I will definitely be looking into adoption too. I wish you luck and positive vibes.

Hope everyone else is doing well and coping with the 2WW


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello everyone!

@Mint and @Lotty I am sending love. It is such a cycle of hope and disappointment. Been there and I know when first, second, third cycles all failed  - it's first of all such a shock and then one can feel so angry about the unfairness and then very sad. I reached out to a few good friends - I am lucky because most of my best friends are therapists!!! But just to find someone who can hear you out and let you say everything you want to say without judgement. Remind me where you are with Mint- adoption - have you investigated, been to an open day and Lottie with any frosties?


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Whoops, hit send too early! How are our PUPO's and preggos?

AFM I am back in Blighty - had a good day training coaches in the west country in my careers method thing. Although i did have a moment where i felt very faint and quite sore and thought, omg AF is going to descend in the middle of this sentence and i am going to have to keep it together in front of all these people - but it didn't come. I am a bit sad as my husband is n the camper van in Axminster but i cant join him for a van bunkup as i need to be in london tomorrow - and feel i need to see my cat more than him!! is that bad?!!!

I'vebeen away from UK and cat for month and only away from hubby for 5 days! we will be back together friday night and test then/sat am. 

So no news from my end really - just thinking of you all xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mumsey2be - I totally get the missing the cat thing. I'm the same about my dogs  My hubby is away mostly every other week and I know I would pine for my dogs more if it were them away from me for the same amounts of time. It's probably a terrible thing to say but I do love my own space. Im surprised he's in the country this week. Because we are using frosties I do all my IVF on my own generally. He's job was done with the assistance of ICSI in 2015!

AFM - I'm actually pretty scared about tomorrow being test day. I'm going to have a beta hcg blood test done at the clinic at 10am so I will know the true results by the end of the day. Due to previous mc and ectopic I really need to know what my hcg numbers are for my own sanity. I'll book in for another for Monday to see what the increase is if any.  


How is everyone doing? Its getting closer


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies just managing to catchup on all the posts! Thanks for the warm welcome&well wishes. 
Lottsy and mint so sorry to hear that AF arrived.... You are both going to be great mums one day whether it be adoption or further ivf! Whatever direction you take i wish you both the very best! Big hugs....

Blossom&Lauren congrats on your BFP if its a line its a line! Lauren sorry to hear about your hub i hope he is ok now. Blossom good luck for your beta tomorrow! What kind of numbers should the beta be? I havent a clue! Hope your both eating for two as they say and looking after yourselves!

Mumsey yay another mumsy italy sounds lush i would love to visit! Will keep hinting to my DH 

Afm 5dpt and having barely any symptoms sometimes i doubt if theres anything happening down there. I want symptoms so i know somethings happening. Im thinking to do a frer on Sunday, 2 days before beta to put my mind at ease. Nurse said to do it the day before beta but i cant resist! What do you ladies think?

Good luck to everyone when they get their beta and hope all those that are pupo are keeping busy in the 2ww nightmare!

Lots of love

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning all – hope you’re all doing ok

S-Lauren everything sounds so positive for you! How are you feeling now? Have you spoken to the clinic yet? Sorry to hear about DH. Hope he is on the mend now and enjoying his time off 

Mint, so sorry to hear AF has arrived ☹ It sounds like you’re super busy which must be difficult to you. I hope you can find some respite to try and process everything. Adoption is such an amazing thing to do. My DH and I actually went to a few open days before we started IVF. It’s a long and difficult process but something we would definitely consider if IVF doesn’t work out for us. Take care xxx 

Blossom good luck for today! Hope the queasiness has eased! Xx 

Hey mumsey – welcome back to blighty! Although it is horrible, feeling faint etc is a good sign! Hope you can get to your hubby ASAP and have some chill time. Good Luck for tomorrow!!

Hi mumsy. By day 5 I hardly had any symptoms too. I have been having a few more twinges again the past 2 days (days 6 and 7) but I am worried that is just the pessaries. Boobs have eased as they normally do before AF…but I do think they were way more painful and for longer. But then again, I could just be imagining that! I am also considering testing early…I almost caved this morning but I didn’t…if anything I may test Sat morn which is day before OTD. 2 days before could definitely give you a positive…but then it could also be a false negative…I would say just try and hold out as long as you can. But I know how hard that is! If you think it will make things easier for you then do it..but it could cause unnecessary pain as it could change from negative to positive! The 2ww is HORRIBLE!

AFM 8dp5dt I swear the days are just dragging out! Feeling ok…I kind of feel much more prepared this time if it is bad news..but then I don’t know how it will hti me I suppose. I don’t know if it is because I am feeling more positive about it all this time round. Had some twinges and stabbing pains this morn and yesterday. No idea what they could be. I know I probably won’t start AF as I am still on pessaries but I would be due on any day from today….FRER tests I ordered arrived yesterday and are now SCREAMING at me from the cupboard. I almost caved this morning but I was strong.  DH wants to wait until OTD…I want to do it Saturday… I have some acupuncture tomorrow so that is putting me off doing it early. Although I am bit worried about going to see her as they do say Acupuncturists can sometimes tell if it has worked or not….just wish these days would hurry up. Literally can not concentrate on ANYTHING at work which makes it even harder! Xx 


Love to all xx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello everybody!

We all are on not an easy way to our life-important aims now. For someone, it is less hard for others it is harder to go through all of this but, anyway it takes us big efforts, physical and mental strength. For me, it is a really hard journey.
Before going to Ukraine I was worried about everything: doctors professionalism, language barrier, medical side, treatment by itself, accommodation, transfer, living conditions, costs, etc.
But when I came and talked to the clinic representative (Biotexcom), gathered all the info needed and feedbacks I learned that everything is well controlled there and I have almost nothing to worry about. They proved that I can fully rely on them and now I know what to expect. 
I went through an IVF in the past and have already had two transfers here. My second FET was on the 24th of April and now I am on 8dp5dt.
Of course, I have an inner concern but I am grateful for all the efforts had been made and doctors' attitude towards me. 

I wish all of you the best in your journeys, be strong and not to lose your hope!
Warmest hugs and good luck!


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being quiet - trying desperately to stay off the internet/google! 

Hi odash - best of luck for your cycle. How're you feeling?

AmWarsy - how are you doing? Glad you're finding acupuncture a help - I love it and go as often as I can! My acupuncturist says she can tell from a pulse if someone is pregnant or not, apparently it feels rolling and thick when they feel it in your wrist. I've tried doing it but I can't bloody tell anything! 

Hi Mumsy...hope you're keeping well. Have you decided if you're going to test on Sunday or not yet?!

Blossom - wishing you all the luck in the world for your test day today. I have everything crossed for you and hoping your levels are nice and high!

Mumsey2be - hello, hope you're doing ok and holding out for tomorrow.  

Mint and Lottsy - I'm so so sorry to hear that AF has arrived. Take some time out and do something nice for yourselves. Sending hugs x

Well..our 2ww so far has been interesting. From days 1-4 I had absolutely no symptoms at all and therefore the dreaded brain **** started and I convinced myself it hadn't worked. Tuesday I started cramping a bit but nothing too noticeable but put that down to being in London with work and rushing around. Yesterday the cramping got a bit worse and I noticed myself needing the loo a lot more, but when I wiped yesterday afternoon there was quite a bit of blood on the tissue. Pinkish/brown in colour but enough of it to give me a fright and head straight home to ring the clinic. They put my mind at rest saying that not all bleeding was necessarily a bad thing but have recommended bed rest for 48 hours to see if it eases up. Thankfully it seems to have stopped this morning but resting up and keeping a close eye on it for the next few days. T minus 5 days until OTD!!!!  

Sending love to you all x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

Just a quick one as Im feeling quite sick today - Will do personals later on.

Just want to say what a strong bunch of girls we all are and hang in there. You are all doing amazing considering what we are going through.

Just got back from central London having had bloods taken for hcg. Managed to speak to my consultant and he seemed very excited about the BFP urine test. Discussed with him that Im freaked out due to last ectopic and he was very sweet and said that he will want to do early scan in wk 6 if it all works out. He just said to take it one step at a time. Then laughed and said "there's no pleasing you is there."  Plan is to do hcg every 48 hours to monitor the trend over the next week so Im back there on Saturday AM. 

Will catch up properly later. Best Wishes


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Amwarsy you are right i will wait till monday to test dont want a false positive! Good luck for your OTD. I havent ordered my PT tests yet as i know i would use them early!

Physiowife im glad you took some bed rest and relieved to hear it stopped! Will be testing FMU on Monday!

Odashwood when is your OTD? Good luck

Blossom good to hear about your doctor being positive wishing you lots of luck for your call later today.

Afm got a call from the clinic to see how i was doing in the 2WW and I asked what the beta levels should be. She said above 70 is ideal but above 30 is still good. She said to test FMU on monday morning if wanted to test early. Better order my PT tests online good old amazon prime!

Good luck to all hope everyones ok xxxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, good to hear all your updates - on a bit of the run today so won't personal but will do later. 

Still havent tested yet, no spotting, no major cramping, bit light headed  - we will test either tomorrow night or first thing Saturday. I'v been so much happier just knowing something is on board, but presumably it could not have taken by progesterone i stopping my period arriving? Can anyone clarify? Would my period have arrived by now - it is 2 days late.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Mumsey2be well done for holding out and not testing earlier! If you are two days late it sounds like a good sign! Ive not taken progesterone so im not sure, im sure someone will reply soon. 
My nurse said to test first thing in the morning rather than at night as it would be more concentrated! 
Good luck when you test xxxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome odashwood. Wishing you lots of luck. Glad to hear you have had a good experience. It really is such a relief when you get treated properly

Hi physiowife – bit of a crossover from the other board. Lol. I am ok. Had a few little sickie spells today but worry every single thing I am feeling is in my head. Acupuncture is really amazing isnt it. And yes I have heard that about the pulse…but I kind of don’t want her to even check as what If she doesn’t feel that pulse! Maybe ill just ask her to not even check or comment on it. Surely she won’t I suppose! 

Hi blossom. Sorry to hear you’re feeling unwell ☹ We really are tough cookies aren’t we! So have your numbers been ok so far? Good that they are keeping an eye on you

Hey Mumsy35 – definitely don’t order any if you would be tempted! Nice that your clinic has called to see how you are! Monday isn’t far off at all! 

Hi mumsey2be. Ah bless you. So was OTD 2 days ago also? I was told that progesterone can postpone AF and it definitely did for me on my 1st cycle. Once I got my BFN and stopped taking it, AF arrived a couple of days later. I do know everyone is different though as I have seen that first sign of it not working for many people is their AF arriving so it must just really depend on the person. Good Luck with your test! Xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

just heard back from consultant - hcg is 184 which in his words is "spot on". Its the highest Ive ever had so fingers crossed. 

Im going for a nap - i can't keep my eyes open


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mumsy - Thank you. OH is feeling much better now and trying to care of himself. Try and hold off on testing as long as possible (easy for me to say when I tested so early!) It can be horrible waiting for symptoms to show up and even when they do we question them all. Try to remain positive.

Amwarsy - Thank you. I'm feeling okay, just rather tired. I've got lots on in and out of work so I don't think that is helping. I have to ring the clinic tomorrow so I'm feeling a little excited to do that. Thank you my OH is very much enjoying his time off especially as he only has to work next week and then he gets another two weeks off. I can't complain though because I get two weeks off too.
I'm glad you are feeling more positive for this cycle. Fingers crossed those twinges and stabbing pains are a good sign. Is there a reason the acupuncture is putting you off testing early? I've never tried acupuncture and don't think I could, the idea scares me! 

Odash - Welcome to the thread. Best of luck for your cycle.

Thephysioswife - I had a bit of bleeding last Friday and it stopped the next day. I was convinced it hadn't worked. The bleeding could be a good sign. I've got my fingers crossed for you. Not long to go now, hold on in there.

Blossom - You are bound to be nervous from past experiences so I'm glad -your consultant was excited about your BFP. IT's best to take it one step at a time so you don't stress about it. 184 sounds fab especially if it is the highest you've ever had. I've got everything crossed for you this all goes well. 

Mumsey - I'm afraid I can't any advice on whether the progesterone will stop AF. It didn't for me on my last cycle, I came on bang on the day I was meant to. Keep us updated with how the test goes.

AFM - Not much to update for me today. I have got to test tomorrow just to make sure and then I've got to ring the clinic and I'm guessing they will fill me in with how the next stage works. Symptoms for me are pretty much: sore boobs, tiredness and today I have noticed I've been peeing more than usual. Oh and I am a little constipated (sorry tmi).

I hope I haven't missed anyone and everyone is well and coping with the tww xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

odashwood - welcome to the 2WW madhouse. Great to see more people on The May thread. Really good to see positive info on clinics abroad. Ive never looked into the detail before. It makes such a difference when you know that the clinic are patient focused and you can trust them.

HCG INFO (for anyone that wants it)
Pregnancy week	Standard hCG range
4 weeks	5–426 mIU/mL
5 weeks	18–7,340 mIU/mL
6 weeks	1,080–56,500 mIU/mL
7–8 weeks	7,650–229,000 mIU/mL

s_lauren good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you. You've done so well in this 2WW. Your symptoms are eerily similar to what Ive had this time round 

Amwarsy - hang in there, you can do it. It's not worth testing more than day early in my opinion. I only gave in this time because of the the vomiting situation in case it was something id eaten. I'd always lasted before!

Mumsey2be - AF can still come on progesterone, its happened to me and a few others I've noticed so things are looking good for you. Hows the cat?

Mumsy - cant remember if you said you were going in for Beta hcg bloods or not on Tuesday. Amazon does seem to be the cheapest for the tests. My husband went for first response and clearblue 

physiowife - the bleeding seems fairly common from reading other peoples info so its great you have been reassured and advised to have a bit of bed rest.

I hope I've covered everyone. I apologise if I have missed anyone.

AFM - I feel a bit more relaxed since getting the hcg result. I'm having another done on Saturday morning to check if its doubling. Will get the results either Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning.

Best Wishes to everyone. Im looking forward to the next updates.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Blossom congrats on your betathats fantastic news praying those beta numbers double the next few days!  Thanks for the beta numbers gives us all an idea of what to look for.

Yes official beta will be on Tuesday(God willing!) . DH has said not to test day before! Aaaargh now im gonna just have to wait till beta day now!

Trying to keep distracted the next few days. Good luck to all xxxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi blossom. Congrats on your HCG. All is sounding great. So happy for you 😊 

Hi S-Lauren. I bet making that call is very exciting! Let us know how you get on with this morning’s test 😊 Glad your OH is enjoying his time off. Are you going on holiday when you are off also? Oh no, with regards to the acupuncture..i just didn’t want to test and go to her and have to pretend I hadn’t tested. I am also just a bit anxious that she might be able to tell whether I am pregnant..or worse..if I am not…I am pretty sure she just won’t say anything as it wouldn’t be very fair! I have really enjoyed it – have been going to her for about 4 months now. It really doesn’t hurt,,,although I get why people are a bit apprehensive! 

Oh Mumsy. My DH is the same. He wants to wait. But I think I have managed to convince him to compromise and do a FRER in the morning. I know it is only 1 more day to wait but I seriously feel like I have waited an eternity

AFM 9dp5dt…..D Day is almost here. Feeling a bit sickly today….also feel like I could crawl back into bed and fall straight asleep. I had an eyelash appointment yesterday and actually dozed off on the bed – woke myself up with a snort. Oops! I don’t know if the tiredness is a good sign or if it is just because my mind is working overtime. Although I have been sleeping really well. One last day in work to get through 

Thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Amwarsy - It was very exciting making that phone call but for some reason I also felt really nervous but have no idea why.  The test this morning went well... in fact I took two tests. I did a normal clearblue test with the line to compare with how it was against Monday's and the line had gotten darker and clearer. I also did a digital one as that was the one my OH wanted to do as he wanted to see the word "pregnant" and it came up saying "pregnant 2-3" so it's looking very good. I then rang the hospital and they have done another prescription for the lovely pessaries which I've got to pick up on Monday and they have booked me in for my first scan which is on Wednesday 29th May. It still doesn't feel real yet and feeling very anxious for the scan. We are going to Cyprus for 11 nights whilst we are off so I'm feeling excited that I can just go away and relax for two weeks! 

I have heard a lot of people say acupuncture doesn't hurt. How was your acupuncture today? I hope it was well and you enjoyed it. It does sound like you've got some good signs going on. I've got everything crossed for you! 

Mumsy - I hope the weekend flies by for you so you get to test day quicker and you get enough distractions for the weekend to keep you going.

I hope everyone is well and you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

s_lauren - that's great news. Im so pleased for you.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello. I have news. 

My husband finally came home and i was delaying testing till he did as i didn't want to be on my own if it was negative. Had a bit of a cry because have just been appreciating feeling normal and not always plagued with guilt, shame and disappointment. 

But ..... BFP! 2-3 weeks according to ClearBlue. Cant quite take it in - it's been two years since my miscarriage and had nothing since. Still in shock and very cautious about being too optimistic too soon but wanted to share xx

HASHTAG LUCKY THREAD!!! come on all of us..... xxxxx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Congratssssss lauren&mumsey2 be!!!! 
I am so pleased for you both and for you also blossom!!!
I really hope this is a lucky thread!!
Lots of love to you all 

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@S_lauren24OMG in my hysteria i missed your message! Holy cow! High five! Wonderful news. Really please for you xx

I am keeping everything crossed for our friends.... ladies, I'm praying    . xx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha no worries mumsey. Huge congrats. I'm so pleased for you, that is so great. 

Thanks Blossom, that means a lot. Good luck for your hcg check again tomorrow.

And best of luck to everyone else. Here is hoping this is a lucky thread and there are BFP's all around


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

mumsey2be - fantastic news. Well done. Another smile has been put on my face 

P.S. I think Im more excited for you guys than I am for myself.. I've been quite anxious waiting to hear from everyone else


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Morning ladies. Been up since 5am.. needed a wee..and wanted to test. So i did...and it's a BFP. I can NOT believe it. I was trembling holding the test but sure enough that 2nd line appeared straight away and is so dark! I can't explain how i feel. It feels like ive waited SO long for that 2nd line. I have waited so long for that line! Obviously still cautious but mainly excited and in shock! 

Mumsey...CONGRATS!!! so so happy for you! Now to manage the optimism and fear all rolled into one :-s.we can do it!! 

S-Lauren...i think im going to buy a clear blue digital this week too..just to see the actual words! Cyprus will be lovely..im due to go away next month but was worried about flying..did you speak to your clinic? Everything i have read has said it's totally fine unless you're high risk which i hopefully won't be. I imagine my scan will be similar time to you. How exciting xxx 

On my Acupuncture...i literally lay on the bed..she took my pulse..and straight away she knew. She said 'ill be seeing you again next week'...so i said..ummm ok...why? She didnt say "you're pregnant" but i could kind of tell thats what she was getting at. I was too scared to ask if she thought i was. But i know she definitely knew! 

Haha blossom..i know what you mean. I had a massive grin on my face last night when i read Mumseys update. It's so lovely to hear good news. 

Now im off to stare at my test again....
Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi amwarsy - wow. Very exciting. It’s so surreal when you see it. This is fantastic 

I’m on the train heading into London for 2nd hcg. So tired this morning.


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Blossom. Good Luck today! Xx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@AmWarmsy!!! Snoopy Dance!!! This thread must be on a roll. It's so amazing! So happy! How are you feeling?


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Morning my lovelies

S_Lauren, AmWarsy and Mumsey - OMG!! I am SO happy for you! Amazing wonderful news! 

Well...I'm going to continue this threads positivity - caved this morning (48 hrs before OTD) and I have a very strong BFP!! Clear Blue Digital even said I was 2-3 weeks along! There's an awful long  way to go yet and after last cycles CP, I'm more than aware that I shouldn't be getting to ahead of myself, but I am allowing myself to feel all warm and fuzzy today and don't plan to remove the ridiculous grins that me and DH have got plastered all over our faces! 

Xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

physiowife - that's fantastic news. Really pleased for you. Enjoy the BFP and have a wonderful day.


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@Physioswife how wonderful! So many congratulations - fist bump fist bump! You keep those grins plastered on!

how is everyone?

@Mumsy and @odashwood, wanting to checkin with you. Thinking of you - any test as yet?


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Amwarsy and physio - yay for you bfps! Huge congratulations. I'm so happy for you all. So good news for this weekend. 

Blossom - how was you HCG test yesterday? Any news? 

I hope everyone is well 😊


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Omg. PhysioWife!!! MASSIVE congratulations!!!! So so happy for you. The fact it is v strong and strong on the CB is positive.praying everything goes well. 

Hope everybody else os doing ok 

Im still on shock. I did the clinic HPT this morning...another really strong line. I did call them but theyre ok skeleton staff so somebody is going to call me back tomorrow.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi everyone

Had the hcg yesterday but due to the bank holiday I won't hear until at least tomorrow afternoon/Tuesday morning. Im keeping my fingers crossed that it shows that it has doubled. I am actually quite nervous about it. Been quite anxious today but tired at the same time. I managed to go back to bed this morning for a couple of hours which was amazing.

How is everyone doing. Has the news sunk in yet?


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Amwarsy - In regards to Cyprus I'm a little worried about flying. But like you I have googled it and it says it is fine. I haven't spoken to the clinic but I have spoken to my sister in law who is a midwife who has said it will be fine to fly. My holiday has come at the right time. It's nice to think I can go and relax for two weeks and try not to stress about being pregnant and whether everything is okay. And then it's exciting to think when we come back we only have a few days until we have our first scan. Are you going to speak to your clinic before you go away?
How strange that the acupuncturist can tell you are pregnant just by feeling your pulse. 

Blossom - Fingers crossed they don't keep you waiting too long before they tell you the results of the hcg.

It still doesn't seem real that I am pregnant, I have a few symptoms but not too many. I am feeling super tired nearly all the time. Me and the OH went shopping for a few holiday bits yesterday and as he was driving home I fell asleep in the car, that is unlike me I don't tend to fall asleep in the car very easily. I seem to fall asleep during the night when we are watching tv which can be quite frustrating when I wake up and realised I've missed some of it. Today hasn't been too bad and I haven't felt as tired but then we really haven't done much today so there is no reason for me to feel tired I suppose. My boobs are the worst thing, they really hurt I've noticed they are worse in the morning. Last night I woke up needing the toilet and they were very painful. (tmi) My nipples are cracked and sore to the point where I have had to buy nipple cream to apply throughout the day because I just can't cope with the pain. 
I have noticed I am peeing a bit more, nothing too extreme at the minute just more than normal especially as I don't seem to drink much. Tonight I have felt a little sick but not to the point where I have to run to the toilet to throw up and I think I only felt like that because I may have eaten too much as was feeling bloated. Today I have had a bit of pain in my belly. It started with a sharp pain on my right side when I was bending down, I lay on the sofa and relaxed until the feeling went away. And then after I had eaten and was majorly bloated I had a little bit of pressure at the top of my belly which I thought was quite strange. For the last couple of days I've had what I will call pressure on my right side where I normally get period pain but its nothing like period pain. When I get this pressure I notice after a while I get a tiny bit of pain again more like pressure on the right side of my lower back. I'm not too worried about it but trying to keep and eye on it just in case. 
Sorry for the massive essay but at the minute I don't feel like I have anyone to talk to about the things I am feeling. Like I spoke to my OH about the sharp pains earlier and he immediately thought the worst but then when I mentioned it to my mother she just brushed it off and was like "ahh you're alright". Earlier aswell my mother was sending me pictures of baby items she wanted to buy, she also wants to tell just about everyone about my pregnancy and I keep telling her it is way too soon and plus when it comes to it I want to tell people not have her tell everyone. Again sorry for my massive essay just felt like I just needed to talk and so glad I've found this forum to be able to do so.

I hope everyone else is well and you are all enjoying your weekend xx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ladies im crying as i write this i got up in the middle of the night and just had to test day before OTD and got a solid pink line! A BFP!!!! My beta is on Tuesday!
Congrats to all who have BFP and please pray that this is going to be a sticky bean!!!!!!!
Its so nice to see two pink lines but im still worried until i get my beta as its early days.

Lots of love to all and so happy to hear of those who got bfp! Hope you are all keeping well Xxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

I will do personals later as its the middle of the night just now and im falling asleep! Im always tired!
Speak soon my lovlies xxxxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Mumsy35! As far as I understood, you are having your test today. I wish you good luck and BFP!!!!!!
My OTD is on the 9th of May so I hope to get BFP as well))
I had some light spotting this weekend but luckily it stopped soon so I'm praying about not having anything serious. 
Best of luck to all of you!
Warmest vibes


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

OMG Mumsy!! Massive congratulations!! So happy for you! I know we have to be cautious etc..but enjoy seeing those TWO lines and stay positive. Hope you managed to get back to sleep!! 

Hey S-Lauren. I havent asked the clinic yet but i will do. Im not actually due to fly until June...so that should be after my scan. So i imagine they will say it depends how that goes. Im confident it'll be fine and like you, i love my holidays and find it's the only time i can really relax so it will do us the world of good  
Im with you on it not seeming real! I actually cant believe it. I have similar symptoms to you! Literally falling asleep at any opportunity...waking v early, lots of wees. Boobs arent too bad but definitely worse in the mornin and i have definitely had the dull pain on my right side. It comes and goes and isnt painful. All of these symptoms sound pretty normal though from what ive read !/ Heard. But right to keep an eye on things 
Ha your Mum sounds like mine. She is actually on holiday at the moment so i only told her via facetime..but i know she will get ahead of herself. Ive told her to keep her mouth closed and i know ill have to peg her down a bit over the next few weeks. Thats just what mums are like though and it all comes from a good place...even though it can be frustrating. My DH finds my mum a little 'overbearing' sometimes...they get on...but she's very vocal & 'present' which he finds hard. God help him over the next few months. Lol! 

Good luck for OTD odashwood! Not long at all. Are you going to test early or wait it out? Xx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

I'll wait, I think. Don't want to get a false result, you know.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Amwarsy and odashwood

Thanks ladies! Odashwood good luck for the 9th its good your waiting it out!i found it difficult to stop myself from testing earlier so i only got the PT tests day before my OTD to stop myself!

This is a definite lucky thread so baby dust to you am sure it will be good news best of luck! Xxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

As this is the 2WW thread please save your pregnancy chat for the Baby Dust threads. Pregnancy chat will unfortunately be removed, as we need to remember that most people are yet to test.

Thanks for understanding 

Sharry


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Oops. Sorry! x

Odash..good idea waiting. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mumsy35 - that's fantastic news. I bet you are excited. x


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@Musmy35 I wanted to check in on you and BOOF there you are! This is wonderful news  - and first time too! So happy for you  Snoopy dance Snoopy Dance. 

Thinking of you all. Running off to make dinner - just great to hear news - grin grin. 

Whose next to test? @odashwood?


----------



## percom (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi all, first post on this thread and currently 6dp5dt. 

Great to see so many BFPs, let’s hope the luck continues for the rest of us!

Currently not feeling massively positive as we seem to have a problem with embryo development (over 3 cycles with 23 fertilised, we’ve only ever had 2 get to blast stage, including the current one on board that was only at the ‘early blast’ stage at transfer), but can’t help remaining hopeful.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you ladies. Good luck odashwood and percom i hope everything goes well.

Sharry is it possible to send a link of the early pregnany chat in this thread for those awaiting scans and that have had BFP. It would be nice to keep in touch with the lovely ladies and request them to join. 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Percom - welcome to the thread. I wish you all the best and remember its quality not quantity. Remain positive. 

Ladies with a BFP I would love to start chatting on an early pregnancy thread too.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey blossom how are you doing? The thread is called Early pregnancy thread. Hope to see all of you ladies there soon! Good luck to everyone awaiting tests and during the FET Xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Mumsy35 - Ive just posted on the other thread


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Here is the link to the Early pregnancy thread

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=400293.0

Sharry x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mumsy35 - Congratulations on your BFP! 

Odash and person - best of luck to you with your test days. I've got everything crossed for you! 

I hope everyone is well. Sharry thanks for the link 🙂


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

So positive post, thanks for making me smile))
Yeap, it's my turn tomorrow morning! Nervous and excited at the same time)

Baby dust to all of us!
Hugs
xx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@odashwood thinking of you!!!


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Good Luck percom and odash. Keep positive. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Thanks for the link Sharry. Ill be joining and hope to keep in touch with everybody on here  xx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks Sharry for sending the link
Odashwood and percom big baby dust your way


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello, my lovely ladies!
Yesterday morning was really nervous for me. It was tense and exciting. I had an HCG.
You know, it was hard to believe that luck can be on my side. Our positive thinking and faith help us very much. I don't know how but it really works.
I got BFP. For almost 10 years I have been waiting for this and finally got it.
From the very bottom of my heart, I wish all of you to experience these feelings and emotions! I wish you all the best, strength and faith! Miracles happen!

The warmest hugs to all of you and baby dust!
xx


----------



## percom (Jun 13, 2016)

odash that’s such great news, congratulations!

I had a bit of spotting yesterday (8dp5dt) and of course totally freaked out, took a test and got a BFN. It’s stopped now, so I’m still hoping for a positive outcome, but at the same time mentally preparing myself to be disappointed.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

((( I had some light spotting as well for a few days but it stopped soon. I was very worried about that but my dr calmed me down and explained that it happens sometimes. I didn't want to do any home tests to avoid false results and you know, after such a long waiting, it was amazing to get bfp. I really thought that it would be negative. So please, do not worry beforehand, keep calm and think only about good things and I will be praying for you, dear. I believe that everything will be alright!

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Odashwood congrats!!!!! Percom dont worry  praying for you too xxxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

odashwood - fantastic news. Congratulations. Wishing you all the best.

Percom - stay away from those tests until test day. Make sure you relax and distract yourself with other things. I know its hard but I believe its better to wait so that you don't cause yourself unnecessary mental torture. It's hard enough as it is in the the 2ww. Everything you have described so far is normal so thats a great sign. Well done and hang in there.


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Congrats Odash! That really is lovely news  Wishing you well xx

Percom...keep positive! It sounds like you've had some implantation bleeding? I do hope so - OTD is still a few days off so your HCG is probably not even strong enough. I read most dont get a positive until 9dp5dt. Praying things change for you xxx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@odash - so delighted to hear this  - wonderful wonderful news! Yay! Expect miracles. My new phrase is 'I am entitled to miracles'. We all are.  Big kiss!!!!


@percom - stay calm, not done till its done xx we are keeping it all crossed for you.


----------



## egimamom (Aug 27, 2016)

@odash congrats. All the best in your scan. Am 3d5dt today of an FET of 2 day 5 embryos 3BB and 2BC had to tansfer 2 since am 39 and not so good quality. Beta day is 20th May. Praying for syccessful outcome after several failures. We all deserve miracles of babies.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## percom (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the positive words everyone, but I'm very definitely out from this cycle now. AF showed up fully on Saturday. I have to wait until Wednesday to officially confirm it with the clinic, and then can move on to considering future options. Obviously feeling disappointed, but also surprisingly pragmatic about the situation. I'm going to post up my treatment history in another thread in case anyone has any advice in terms of clinics/treatment options to consider that may offer us better odds.

Best of luck egimamom!


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you, girls, for all your kind words and support! I wish you baby dust from the bottom of my heart! You are absolutely right, we deserve baby-miracles and will get it sooner or later! I truly believe in this!


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear that @percom be gentle with yourself. Will keep an eye out for your history and happy to help if i can x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

percom - thinking of you. I will do the same and keep an eye out for your info to see if I can offer any advice. Best Wishes


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh percom i am so very sorry. Thinking of you and I hope you find some good advice. Lots of love xxx


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello,

Is anyone still on the 2WW? I'm 4dp5dt.

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## jazjoon (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Anemone and all who are still here... Yes I am in 2ww. Jumping in rather late. Was going this FET "alone" as have been quite overwhelmed with other life issues and I'm terrible at spending too long on the internet especially this lovely board. However now I feel I need some support and have always loved this forum. 

Quick status for me: I'm 9dp5dt. FET may 6 of two AA double donor blasts at serum clinic in Greece. This is our attempt to get a genetic sibling for our other Serum baby, our little girl who just turned 2 in April. 

I am super nervous as I seem to have early good news and now I'm terrified it won't stick around. I have 11 years of immune infertility and losses in my history. I tested out my ovidrel booster over the weekend and then saw lines getting darker. Just in time for Mother's Day here in Canada. Astonished as I'd convinced myself it wouldn't work on the first go (we have one more straw of two embryos if this doesn't pan out.)

My beta on Monday was 88. Just drew the second beta this morning, prior to giving myself another HCG booster. I was supposed to do the booster on Monday but couldn't stand not knowing my doubling time. My pee sticks vary quite a bit and are not consistently darkening each day, even when comparing same time of day and urine concentration. 

Yep... Fully boarded onto the 2ww crazy train 😆😋

Who else is still on 2ww? Is anyone else testing yet or testing out triggers? Hope you're all hanging in there and at least partially enjoying being pupo! Sorry for no personals yet... Have to catch up with past posts when LO is asleep!

Edited to add: today's beta is in and it looks good- 162! So I am letting this in slowly (verrrry slowly) even though OTD is not for two more days. I'm also wondering if it's appropriate for me to be on this thread after this? ...Maybe it wasn't proper to post here in the first place, since I'd already tested and gotten a tentative BFP... If I was out of line I sincerely sincerely apologize to all you lovely ladies! 

It feels odd to post once then do a runner. 😋 Wish I'd had the chance to join sooner and get to know everyone, and give and get support. Congrats to those who got their BFPs ⭐🤸‍♀️ And see you on the early pregnancy board perhaps. To all still waiting to test, sending you loads of sticky baby dust! 🐥 And to those who are out this cycle, many hugs, and best wishes for the next try (if continuing) to be the one!  This journey is not for the faint of heart, but then neither is motherhood. Women are amazing!


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Congratulations and sending you lots of good wishes! 

I'm 5dp5dt and thought I was doing so well. This evening all of a sudden I'm exhausted and emotional.


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Anemone. Im not in the 2ww anymore but just dropping into say Hi and I hope you're ok. When is OTD? Will you test early? Hang in there!! Hoping to see you (and anybody else still in the 2ww) in the Early pregnancy thread v soon xx


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh AmWarsy, that's really lovely of you! I hope to be in the early pregnancy chat soon too but I'm feeling very periody today. I'm 9dp5dt... OTD is Friday so I'm most definitely in the waiting gang still. Would love to just curl up on the sofa for a week with unlimited chocolate and not do anything else but that's not likely! 

Is there anyone else in the 2WW?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls, im new to this thread, just had 1 wee 5 day blast put back and have 4 for the freezer. Test date is 30th. Cant quite believe it. Hope all is well with u all x


----------



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

7dpt and very nervous today. Was taking it cool till now somehow... Checking my boobs in the toilet mirrow in the office every 20 min. I remember last time the nipples got darker... Unexpected meltdown!

Test day is Friday May 24th


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi Jen and Muffin2! So glad you've said hello, I've been lonely here! 

Muffin, my test date is the same as yours - I know what you mean about obsessively checking! I'm not flashing my boobs in the mirror at work though 😂. Big best of luck for Friday - do you think you'll wake up on the wee hours of the morning for it?! 

Jen, welcome aboard! That's great news about the transfer and 4 in the freezer. How are you feeling about the 2WW? 

I'm feeling very periody in a way that makes me feel that it's on its way. Obviously I know it ain't over til the red lady sings but I'm finding it tough having that feeling. 

Anyway, great to see you both here! Xx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, egimamom! How are you? Are there any updates about your beta? How did it go?


----------



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

AnemoneBee hi!

My 5 day blast Transfer was on May 14th and test day on May 24th. You seem to have the transfer earlier - you can test already I think  Or am I counting wrongly? 15 days after ovulation is a very conservative testing date = 10 days post 5d trasnfer


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Muffin2, oh thank you! I didn't know how it was all worked out so am just following my clinic's orders - but I might take a sneaky test in the morning .... eeeek! 

How are you doing muffin?


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Anemonebee. Yes I was thinking your clinic seems to be making you wait a VERY long time. I think the longest i have heard of is 11dp5dt (that was what my clinic recommended) but won't you be about 13dp5dt by time Friday comes along?? Id say you should get a pretty accurate reading now.
GOOD LUCK!! xxxx 

Also - Welcome and GOOD LUCK Jen and Muffin! xx


----------



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow Anemone!
I might do a pee test tomorrow morning too at 9dp 5dt. I have a digital one - I am really aftraid to see "not pregnant". One line does not seem a final sentense like that...

AmWarsy, how are you, when is your test date?


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello ladies please may I join you technically im june 2 week wait but thought is join you here my otd is 3rd june my friends 40th but she doesn't know about this lol I had a ET today 5 day transfer of top grade embryo , 4 more to freeze plus another 2 they will let me know tomorrow if they can be frozen as one looks a bit small I got 12 eggs collected 10 fertilised considering last week I was having a panic I wouldn't even get 1 egg its been literally the biggest shock of my life to get anything to this stage im not holding out any hope of a bfp my lining was quite thick last week!! but ima bit calmer now I know ive got something to freeze its my 4th 2 week wait since February! 

look forward to chatting to you all hope you are all calm positive and whatever stage you are at just take it one day at a time and be proud just how far you have got so far its a huge achievement to get this far be gentle on yourselves we go through a lot of stress and every emotion possible sending you all calm positive vibes its not a bfn until a test says so so keep hope that its your turn this time it can happen and does happen wish for your own little miracle anyone yet to test hang on in there and anyone with a bfp huge congratulations to you wishing you a happy healthy 9 months anyone with a bfn my heart goes out to you, there are no words its just too awful give yourself time and space to heal and im thinking of you all x


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi Muffin and amWarsy, I've bought myself a test! Doing it in the morning OMG. Thanks for sorting me out😂

Muffin, I know how you feel - I so want a positive too. Big best of luck for the morning.

MollyMartha, I'm so pleased for you that you got suggest a good selection with so many in the freezer. Wishing you the best of luck for your 2ww.


----------



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

BFP for me today 

Good luck Ladies, Anemone, did you do the test?


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Muffin!! Massive congrats!!!! SO happy for you!!! 

Good Luck AnemoneBee. I really hope you get your BFP

Good Luck to you too mollymartha. I hope your wait goes quickly and you have something extra to celebrate! 

I shouldnt actually be in this board but like dropping in to see how everybody is getting on. I have actually just had my1st scan at 6+3 days...and UNBELIEVABLY we're having identical twins. I can't believe it. 
I have moved over to the Early Pregnancy thread and I hope to see you ALL there soon xxxx


----------



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

AmWarsy!!

Twins Wow!
Did they split from one Embryo?

Congratulations! Identical are very rare!


----------



## AmWarsy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi muffin
Yep they did! I see you have twins too!  xx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

wow huge congratulations amwarsy on the twins how very very special you mut be so shocked and excited! hope all goes well for you! wishin you all the best for a safe happy healthy 9 months x 2!!  

congrtaulations muffin on the bfp yay how wonderful so pleased for you the best news  you must be so excited! 

regarding the test date I only ever had iuis before natural cycle it was always 14 days after the iui, with this its my first ivf cycle I had an EC Friday 17th a 5 day blastocyst put back in yesterday Wednesday 22nd , they told me wait 12 days otd is Monday 3rd june im new to all this no idea if that sounds about right please lol does anyone know ?? im easily confused! 

hope its good for you today anemome thinking of you either way! 

the lab called today to confirm 6 blastocysts are frozen now I honestly keep thinking they have got the wrong person!! lol biggest shock of my life but a lovely surprise considering  I was totally expecting no eggs at all let alone anything to freeze! its a surreal giddy magical time trying to enjoy it but im really not used to happy news so far on this journey 

hope everyone Is hanging in there ok try and stay calm take it one day at a time and sending out calm positive gentle vibes to you all  x


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Congrats Muffin, that's wonderful. And well done MollyMartha on 6 frozen.

I got a negative test today so I'm feeling rubbish and sad.


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats to you Muffin!

AnemoneBee so sorry to hear it didnt take this time. Big hugs x


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm going to slide right in before the month is up... i'm starting my 2ww today  

I've been reading this thread all month wanting to be in it, and here I am. 

AnemoneBee, I hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you. I'm doing OK-had some big cries and more than anything I'm just totally exhausted. I'm going to have some rest and summer fun for a couple of months before I go again with a FET with my one frozen. I wish you all so well.

Aggieblue, this is very exciting to see you on the 2WW! Big best of luck


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

so so sorry anemome just so so hard isntit there are no words that's important you let out the tears if you need to, it does leave you just absolutely exhausted I had 3 bfns in 8 weeks from my iuis the first was by far the worst even though I expected them each cycle ts still just awful so sad and cruel when you think how much we want to be mummies I hope you lean on the support network you have, take time try and have a relaxing fun special summer that will help your body  and mind recover from all this stress and upset then you will be raring to go forward positively to your fet thinking of you sending out calm gentle positive vibes and lots of healing its just awful isn't it a bfn so hard 

aggie welcome finally to the 2 week wait! I hope you enjoy being  pupo and its a special magical time for you very exciting! sounds like you et went really well we must have missed each other in London by just 2 days! hope the next 2 weeks are calm and exciting for you when s your otd x


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

thanks AnemoneBee   it;s been such a long wait to get here, not sure I want to do another freeze-all cycle, so much waiting!

mollymartha, i love being pupo, of course. i feel very calm most of the time although i couldn't sleep last night at all, just thinking about what that little embryo is doing in there


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning guys, im 5dp5dt and yesterday decided to test, I was convinced I saw somethin but it was too much of a squinter to be sure. Tested this morning and there's a def line there so my fingers and toes are crossed 🙃 such a journey this is. Congrats to all u guys with bfp and so sorry to those which bfn. Il get caught up properly later xx


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

oh wow Jen, that sounds promising but 5 days only, such an early test! if you didn't have a trigger shot then it's definitely a good sign! 

i will not go near a test for a while... i think that uncertainty would make me anxious.


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

wow jen thts wonderful news! you must be thrilled very early too really pleased for you! 

aggie glad you are finally in the 2 week wait, its so hard just to  even get tothat point isn't it I wasn't keen  to do a freeze all cycle although the clinic seemed to favour that with their own treatment cycles as it happens I went with access in the end  who my dr said put  something back fresh unless your dr overrides  it on health grounds then its at no extra cost to you 
im very impatient so glad I didn't  have to freeze all I wanted my iuis back to back which idid and glad I didn't have to wait and drag it out, im very thankful I managed to fit in 4 cycles in 4 months my first iui seems more like 4 years ago now never mind 4 months! lol such a busy intense time but I wouldn't  have it any other way! glad you are enjoying being pupo it such a magical special  time enjoy everyday I love the being pupo bit as weve waited so long  just for this chance yes that's understandable you couldn't sleep much last night its too exciting isntit before ec and et I hardly slept the night before I was just so buzzy anxious and excited! im like a kid on Christmas eve! im never impatient in the 2 week wait I love staying in the pupo bubble andjust dread the second week as I know af and another bfn are looming so I tryand enjoy the first week as much as possible! x 
whens your otd?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys. Aggyblue i did have the trigger shot but tested it out of my system. It was faintly positive last Tues and by weds and thurs completely negative. I tested sat and thought i saw the faintest line (my friend got her bfp at 4dp5dt so i was curious.) Tested yesterday and slightly more visable and tested this morning and even stronger so im very hopeful 😃 its gettin stronger which is the main thing. DH went to england this morning till friday so gonna hold off testing till then again with a digital. So nerve wrecking lol.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh Jen, you are so brave to test early. I have 4dp5dt and go back and forth between testing early and waiting to the 4th (OTD).

Congratulations......so exciting.


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Ah Jen that does sound very positive then! Amazing!

Lil75, I’m definitely testing early, but will probably hold out till this weekend when I will be at least 8dp5dt. Just trying to fill up my evenings with something to do this week so I don’t go crazy! 😂


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Its so hard not to test lol. Whenever I had my daughter I tested 2 days before OTD and got BFN so im not a fan of early testing 🙈 ive never had a 5dt though so curiousity got the better of me. 
On a different note, where are use all from? Im in the north of ireland 😁


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

so do you have any symptoms we could be looking out for?  it's good to know that a BFN right before OTD can still be misleading  

I'm in London.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

My main symptom is tireness and backache but im on the crinone gel so could possibly be that too. I made egg muffins last week, made a batch for 3 day breakfasts and the 3rd day they turned me but apart from that I havent much else. Yea I had a negative 2 days before and thought it was all over cos i felt like I did every other month when my period was due but the next evenin somethin told me to test and it was positive so things really can change so quickly. Xx


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Jen,

I'm in Ireland too though did my treatment in Glasgow.......long story.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I just read ur bio there and uve been thru alot. Ive had mine in RFC, im from armagh myself. X


----------

